# ACU at UCH, London Part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all, still immensely tired but fingers are still working on the keyboard even if my brain is rather addled! Nurse says she is not surprised I am tired with all the activity which is currently going on in my ovaries!

*Adelaide* - there's a few days to go yet, so try to stay positive. I will be keeping everything crossed that the ones you do have do contain tip-top condition eggs. What I am learning in all this is that it is actually better just to cross each bridge as it comes, and that actually anything can happen because our bodies are very bizarre. I'm sending you positive vibes 

I have the opposite problem, which is also causing me concern. And Friday is now off, not cancelled but just postponed. I am now what they call 'coasting', not taking any drugs apart from sniffing and waiting for my levels to come down. I am off the scale, and it has gone up since two days ago even though I had only 0.5 amps the night before last and none last night. So it could be Saturday, or even later. And I'm going back in tomorrow for more E2 bloods just to see what the score is. So Adelaide, I may well end up at this rate being the same timing as you. Heading towards Valentine's ET's 

I'm actually quite pleased as it means that we have Friday now to chill out, but the uncertainty is a bit of a bummer.

My scans look bonkers. I have 24 follies, of which 12 are between 16mm and 20mm. When I was scanned today, the doctor said "You may as well lie back, this could take some time!". So I assume they will just get bigger and bigger and I will get more podged and HUNGRY - my tum is rumbling constantly, so much so that everyone I was in a meeting with yesterday burst out laughing because it was so noisey. 

I was in the clinic for ages this morning, with the nurse for over an hour! I also saw Dr Ranieri as we needed to discuss theoretically what we would do at ET stage in terms of the numbers of embies they can put back due to my peculiar anatomy (thanks Emilia for the tip off on this, when I asked the nurse she said that it would be a decision with the embryologist on ET day - I really needed to have more discussion and time to think on this one so thought I would raise it and glad I did).

Now talking about my peculiar anatomy, the young doctor who does the scans has been very excited about seeing someone with two wombs, and the most amazing thing is that there is another lady going through with the very same thing at the moment. Apparently they only see this kind of thing every 3 years or so, and now they have two of us together! Everytime I see this doctor I ask how my 'twin' is doing, and today she told me that she had her ET yesterday. I don't know this lady's name or anything more about her, but if she is reading this then I just want to let her know that in the spirit of twin-ness I am wishing her all the best for her 2ww    . Fingers crossed.

All for now, I have rambled on for too long!
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Gosh *Abdab* it all sounds crazy for you! I bet they can't believe their luck having two unusual cases all at once. Great that you got to have some time with *Dr Ranieri* to discuss ET. They talked about coasting me and I think I narrowly missed it but they know what they're doing so I'm sure they'll take good care of you.

Dr Ranieri is God right now because... ok I know I'm a very naughty girl Julia but, I tested a day early and...



I'm so happy and really hope it works out for all you girls too.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Emilia, what fantastic news,   I'm so happy for DH and you, wishing you all the best of luck ! Keep us posted !

Abdab and Adelaide wishing you the best over the next few days.

Off to Ireland now until Monday to see my family so will check in on my return !!

Sorry for the rush post !

Cxxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Emilia, I am so delighted for you! What a result, well done!   It is so nice to hear positive stories, and it makes me feel really hopeful for the rest of us. I sincerely hope everything will go smoothly from now on - please keep us in the loop!

Abdad, what did your blood test say today? The wait must be absolutely excruciating - all my thoughts are with you. Who knows, we might end up meeting face to face in the recovery room after EC?    

As you can see, I'm in a much better place today. DH put me on house arrest this morning to stop me stressing about everything (and particularly my follicles...). I was planning to enjoy a bit of R&R but ended up working all day - typical! I did manage to find the time for a long bath, where I followed Emilia's advice and focused all my positive energy on my follicles. We'll see if that worked tomorrow morning. Final scan, trying not to think too much about it - there's very little I can do about it just now!

Catherine, enjoy Ireland. I'm sure there will be plenty to read on the thread when you're back!

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

_*EMILIA!*_
                 
I was going to write a post to you tonight to tell you to keep off the **** sticks until tomorrow, but I'm so chuffed that I get to do some happy dancin' instead. SOOOO thrilled. It is fantastic news. Well done, and do keep us posted how you are feeling.

Catherine - if you read this before you go, have a great weekend. Where in lovely Ireland are you going? Try not to have too much of the black stuff!

Adelaide, I do hope we meet, at this rate I fear you may overtake me even!

I felt really groggy today, did not help that I had been up since 4am worried that I wouldn't make the clinic in the snow. But I battled with 4 tube lines  and got there on time - then had to wait 

Anyway, my E2 levels are going UP. Yes, up.  I have not had any drugs for 3 days now and my levels are still going up. Aaargh. So I am becoming a coasting professional. Apparently the ACH record is 6 days, and the lady in question had levels of 75,000 (and now has twins!). So there is hope for me yet on a mere 3 days and 42,000. But I have to say I am feeling pretty awful, and they told me I shouldn't be going anywhere unaccompanied (particularly on 4 tubes and then to work - didn't tell them that bit  ) which was a bit distressing. Suppose it is precautionary, but as my levels are so high I suppose I am already classified as having OHSS.

Anyway, the good news is that the work contract finished today, and I came home on one tube with a mega bunch of flowers  ! And from tomorrow DH is off work, so becomes my official chaperone. I'm attempting to consume 5 litres of water a day to try and get these blummin' hormones out of my body. And there is no way ACH will let me anywhere near a Pregnyl injection until the levels come down.

Meanwhile my bumper crop of follies are still growing, some now 24mm so it's very uncomfortable.

Anyway, enough of that. Time for supper, will check in later..

Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Abdad, 

How frustrated and uncomfortable you must be! You must be glad to be out of work (with DH here to take care of you!) and put your feet up. Good luck with you 5l of water a day - I'm sure you'll get there in the end!

Must go - dinner is (finally) ready...

Have a good night everybody, I'll be back tomorrow.
Adelaidexx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Will be at the clinic at 12.15pm tomorrow, Adelaide let me know if your appointment is a similar time (I will be the one with a swollen tummy, rumbling stomach and having dizzy spells!   )


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm booked for 10.30 so, hopefully, I'll be out by 11am. But then again, ACU has been so busy recently that I might still be around. I'll look for you if I am. 

Night night
Ax


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for your lovely words girls.

Abdab you poor thing - you must be very uncomfortable and stressed with all this. OK you need to do the opposite to Adelaide and imagine your follies slowing down and your bloods going down! Visualise!

I'm thinking of you both and wishing you lots of positive vibes - it would be lovely if you ended up in adjacent beds for EC! Good luck at appointments today and let us know how you get on. 

I have my blood test today but not at ACU - I opted for the free version and am going to my local hospital! Beacuse of my ectopic I get free early pregnancy care on the nhs - damn site cheaper than acu which just about wiped us out!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Adelaide and Abdah hope your push me pull me spectrums meet somewhere in the middle and hoping you both get to have EC soon and at the same time! Begining to think that I had mild OHSS as was also so tired and swollen so can completely sympathise with you Abdah.

Well done Emilia on your great result. Wonder if it is twins as you got your symptons so early and did the test early too. Let us know how you get on.

Julia

*Edited by Moderator


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide
I bet you were in there this morning! I got a call first thing to say come in asap, so was there at 11. When I arrived they ushered me straight through and then had an urgent courier to take my blood to wherever it goes, so they get an early result so we can know what is happening. There is a chance they may EC me on Sunday.
There were so many people in the waiting room this morning - the snow yesterday meant that a lot of people had to rearrange to today. I felt a bit of a wally waltzing in and straight out when everyone in the waiting room looked so fed up.
I feel a lot better today, so much easier being driven to the clinic with DH and not having to work! Still on orders not to go anywhere on my own incase I keel over.
I managed to drink 5 litres yesterday so have spent most of the last 24 hours on the loo!!!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed Adelaide that we get to EC together 
Will check in later when you know what you are doing.
Abdab
xx

*Edited by Moderator


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Abdah - I didn't think you were serious about the 5 litres but maybe you were!  Pleased you are feeling better and pretend you are on that bed rest thing now and get DH to do everything including the flower buying.

I really really hope that those levels have come down and you and Adelaide get to hold hands.

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Julia - I've emailed you.

Fingers crossed for Sunday Abdab.

xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all and especially Adelaide
Just got the news that my levels are still too high (now 37,000 so heading in the right direction at least   ) so Sunday EC is not happening and I have to continue to coast and have another E2 tomorrow.  Maybe Monday then!??  How about you Adelaide??  Any news yet?  Exciting huh?
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I'm back from ACU - scan showed 9 follicles worth measuring, 6 of which have good size, and the last 3 hopefully following in the next few days.  The great news is that these 9 little guys are enough to proceed with EC on Monday (TBC once they have results of this morning's blood test, but they were pretty confident about it). 

SO: Abdad, there is definitely a chance we will meet face to face on Monday morning! It would be nice to share our egg numbers after the procedure... I really hope you won't have to coast much more; I'll be sending lots of   to help your levels drop. Let us know how things go tomorrow.

Julia, hope you actually won't develop OHSS (even mild!). 
Emilia, thank you for all you positive thoughts.

Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Adelaide that is great! It really gets exciting when you know ec is actually going to happen. I felt it was all a bit of a dream up to that point - something you talk about but it doesn't feel real. I'm sure your 9 follies are going to be fab by Monday. I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get and how they all do.

The waiting each day to find out how they're doing is very stressful so try and do lots of relaxing things and take some time out inbetwen ec and et if you can - or keep very busy if that works better for you. It's nice to have a little rest inbetween with no scans and no drugs but it is stressful so take good care of yourself.

I really hope Abdab joins you Monday - that would be lovely.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Emilia, 

Yes, you're completely right - for the first time, the whole process really feels 'real'. I can't believe that my last shot of menopur is tonight and that I'm booked for Monday morning!

As I'm self employed, I have put myself on rest (at least from my clients' point of view) the whole of next week until the middle of the week after so I can really focus on IVF rather than petty work stuff. My mother is also arriving from France at the end of next week so she can keep me busy and take my mind off the 2ww (presuming I'll get to that stage...), as well as giving DH a bit of peace and quiet. We both work from home so if I start walking in circles around him for 2 weeks, I'll definitely drive him nuts...
Actually, I'm quite looking forward to not (really) working for 10 days or so!

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Adelaide, great news about EC on Monday.  Do let me know when you get the phone call about your bloods.
Right, I am going to drink even more water now, so that I have an even greater chance of my levels getting right down by 10am tomorrow morning which is my next blood test.  I really want to do EC on Monday !!!!!!!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Abdad, ACU has just called to confirm I'm definitely in on Monday. They also reduced my final dose of Menopur to 2 ampules only - can't believe it, me who's always been on max doses! 

Good luck with your litres of water and let me know what they say tomorrow. 

Off to diner at some friends but have a good evening all.

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide

Just got a call from ACU saying that my levels are still too high so I will not be with you on Monday   .  I will be with you in spirit though    

My levels have now dropped to 29,000.  I am feeling DREADFUL and cannot believe it is taking this long.  The doctor on the phone said they should make a film - "Carry on Sniffing" !  Will be back in tomorrow at 10 for more blood.  Do I get a prize for the most visits to ACU in one week (six) ?  My veins do not know what has hit them.

Will keep you posted, but am feeling pretty zonked really  

Abdab
xx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Abdah,

Poor you - really sorry that you are coasting so long and feeling dreadful.  Hopefully you will be dipping now and will be in for EC on Tuesday.

I suppose it makes sense that the girl with the most interesting diagnostic history takes the record for coasting!

Thinking of you as you must be leaving for the ACU now!  Good luck.

Julia


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Abdad,

Just saw your post - really sorry to hear it's dragging even more than expected. I am sending you lots of    - hoping you'll get a positive phone call this evening. Which level are they waiting you to reach before you can proceed with EC? 

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all

_*Adelaide*_ - I just wanted to drop you a quick line to wish you all the very best for a great result tomorrow. I'll be upstairs so will send you some good vibes through the floor! 

My results from today's bloods were not good - now dropped to 27,300 so given the number of follies I have it is still too high. There is not a fixed "you have to be below X,000" - it depends on all sorts of things, but my bumper crop of follies is counting against me as well as the fact that they don't want the risk as I have all sorts of considerations, like I only have one kidney so dehydration doesn't go down too well.

SO I have to go for more blood tomorrow, and Dr Ozturk has recommended that we speak to Dr Serhal also. I fear that we are getting to the point that if it does not drop in the next day or two that I will be too far gone and the whole thing will be cancelled. Not a good prospect, so I am trying to stay positive but also trying to retain some kind of realism so that if it does get cancelled I have sort of prepared myself for this.

On the plus side, I am feeling a lot better, less zonked tonight and have just had yummy roast dinner, so maybe this will soak up some of the excess E2!

Sorry if this is a bit of a miserable post, just wanted to get the update out there.

Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Abdab *- I'm so sorry your levels haven't dropped enough yet. This must be so frustrating as well as painful and uncomfortable. I really hope they can sort this out so you can get these eggs out. I did hear of one lady who had a similar situation and they did EC but froze her embryos because her levels were too high for ET. Is that a possibility? I know it's not ideal but at least it would mean your cycle wasn't wasted. I'm sure Dr Serhal will do whatever's best - he's very, very good.

*Adelaide* - Very best of luck for tomorrow - I shall be thinking of you and sending you lots of  and positive vibes!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Emilia
I don't really know what options we have at this point, just that given the state I am in that a trigger injection plus EC is highly likely to bring on full blown OHSS.  It would be such a shame to waste all these follies (assuming there is something in them that is now worth having!) and everything we have been through.
Still, no point pondering, I'll let you know once we have spoken to Dr S.
It's really frustrating not being able to do anything to bring these sodding levels down!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Wow ! A lot has happened since Thursday night. I'm sitting in the airport in Cork, Ireland waiting for my return flight and have logged in and I see that there has been a flurry of activity. It's been difficult to avoid alcohol with friends over the weekend but I survived.

Emilia, has the good news sunk in yet ! Hope you are keeping well. Keep us posted on your journey and keep checking in on us all !

Abdab, you poor thing, this is all quite confusing to me as I'm only down regging  but I hope Dr Serhal will be able to shed more light on your situation tomorrow Good luck.

Adelaide, best of luck for your EC tomorrow sending you lots of positive vibes !!!

Julia great to see that you are still with us.

Must dash my flight is being called !

Will check in tomorrow !

Nite nite xxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to say good luck for today Adelaide and hope your recovery goes well.

And Abdah hope those levels have gone down and your meeting goes well today.  VERY frustrating.

Julia


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi there

We're hanging in there - Dr Serhal's diagnosis was that it is "most incredible" what is happening!  Don't quite know what to make of that   .  So we are awaiting the results of today's bloods...

But never mind me, Adelaide, how did you get on?  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Hope you got my good vibes through the floor!

Abdab
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Oh Abdab, this must be so frustrating for you and DH. Hopefully todays bloods will be in your favour and Dr Serhal is so experienced. Good luck with all the water you're drinking !!

Adelaide and youself were very kind in volunteering your experiences of getting drugs outside ACU when I posted my question weeks ago. I start sniffing this Wednesday. I have a few questions if you can help?

1) Is it advisable to get my get the prescription in advance for stimming as I'm not due into ACU until day 1/2/3 of when my AF starts.

2) Reading from your posts I notice that your injection regimes can change quite a bit depending on your blood levels. Did you find you were left with excess drugs or were you able to get part prescriptions from ACU as you went along ?

3) Finally did the outside pharmacies provide you with everything else beside the drugs e.g syringes, swabs etc....

Many thanks for your advice in advance.

Cxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Catherine & to all fellow UCH's,

I have just read your post about drugs and cannot recommend Ali at Fazely Pharmacy high enough. 

UCH charge an absolute bomb for their drugs, an example being if you are put on Menopur for stimming they charge about £21 per ampoule in compared to £12.50 per ampoule at fazely, I saved a fortune going there.
UCH will provide all needles, syringes, cotton wool, plasters and your sharps bin.

I am guessing if you buy your drugs from UCH then you can get as much drugs as you need and top up as and when, obviously if you buy elsewhere you cannot return any unused drugs.

You can ask for your prescription in advance so you can shop around, I just faxed mine through to Fazely and then sent my original by post, I recieved my drugs by courier the next day. If you would like the details, please pm me as I only lurk on FF from time to time.

It's so good to see this thread busy again as it went very quiet for a while.

Good Luck to you all.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Angel Wings,

Thanks a mill for your prompt reply which is most helpful !  

Cx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

If you need to know anything else , just ask.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Sorry, just a quick message as I'm still feeling pretty tired and crampy, but I wanted to let you know how things went.

Well, it's been a good day for me as I've now left 11 eggs in the safe hands of the ACU team. After my wobble last week, I am really over the moon to think I managed to pull together a football team. I'm now trying not to think too much about tomorrow's call. It never ends, does it?  

Thank you all for your good wishes - I am convinced that all your positive vibes helped me deliver this great result! 

Catherine, like Angel Wings, I would recommend Ali at Fazeley for your drugs. However, it's difficult to gauge how many Menopur ampules you'll need, especially as it's your first Tx. Maybe Ali would be happy to send you half the prescription (and yes, my delivery also arrived the next day, so it's pretty quick!), then you can ask him to top up when you know how things are going with your E2 tests? Or you could buy the remaining drugs from ACU so you don't buy any extra? Do you know what sort of dose they're planning to put you on? 

Abdab, what did your blood test say today? 

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank the lord!  My levels have just snuck in below the required 20,000 - only just at 19,807!  So HCG jab tonight at 2am   and EC planned for 3pm on Wednesday

Adelaide - that is fab.  I will keep my fingers crossed for your football team tonight      

Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Abdad! You must be so delighted / happy / over the moon / relieved, etc...! Good luck with the 2am injection. I will be thinking about you on Wednesday afternoon.

Must go - DH just told me off for being back in front of my laptop as opposed to lying on the sofa...

I'll be back tomorrow.
Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Fantastic news all round* - I am so happy girls!* Adelaide *congratulations on your fabulous football team of eggs and lots of positive vibes for fertilisation and division. It migth seem mad but I visulaised my eggs fertilising and then diciding at each stage and also tried to imagine getting the phone calls with lost of good news about the embies! Now rest up you and take that laptop to the sofa or the bed! I really think the resting helps you recuperate quicker.

*Abdab* I am so thrilled your levels have dropped and you are set to trigger! It's been a real rollercoaster for you and you so deserve to finally get that ec and I'm thinking lost of positive thoughts for your eggs.

Well done girls you must both be very happy today!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

More good news this morning when Suzanne, the embryologist called: of the 11 eggs, 2 weren't mature enough (which I suspected as I only had 9 follicles worth measuring last Friday) but all the others have fertilised. I'm absolutely thrilled as Suzanne said only 60-70% usually get fertilised so it feels good to be on the 'above average' bracket for once...

Abdad, thinking about you lots before you EC tomorrow.   

Axx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Adelaide - that is fantastic news.  Sounds like lots to put back in and to put on ice for later.  Well done and remember to really rest up now.

And Abdah I woke up at 2am last night and thought of you!  Great news to have finally made it to that ovulating injection but what a bummer of a time.  Hope you are feeling well and ready to go for 3pm tomorrow.  Good luck if I don't post again.  You are going to get a football team and a half.

And Angel wings - you are obviously still around - are you still going to the ACU or considering what to do next?  Hope you don't mind my asking.

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Adelaide that is FANTASTIC! Well done you. Suzanne is lovely isn't she? She called me every day through our waiting stage and she was so sweet. I guess as you have so many they'll try and take them to blastocyst? Although it's a stressfull extra 2 days wait (or in our case extra three days!) it really does raise the chances of success. I have everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, Suzanne is really sweet. She seemed genuinely thrilled to deliver the good news this morning, which is always nice! She couldn't say anything today about taking them to blastocyst but I guess this is a conversation we'll have with her tomorrow morning. Oh,this is all so exciting, I can't believe we're 'making babies' as we speak! 

Right, must stop being on that computer. Logged on to send one work email at 10am, and I'm still there... A DVD for the afternoon beckons!

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

That's fantastic Adelaide you must be so thrilled, I bet it's nerve wrecking aswell. Get lots of rest and eat nice warm foods in prepertaton for the ET. Sending you gots of     Keep us posted on the growth of your clan !

Abdab, hope the injection went well last night but what a bummer of a time   but I bet you didn't mind in the end. Best of luck with the EC tomorrow will be thinking of you !    

Emilia how are you feeling ?

Julia hope you are well.

I'm skipping behind you all, 1 week of Primolut down and start my sniffing tomorrow but am learning so much from you all !

Talk soon !

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine you'll be dr-ing and stimming before you know it. It all goes so quickly!

I feel really well - quite sick but as that's a good sign I'm not complaining! My bloods were 116 and that more than doubled to 347 so everything looks really healthy and I have a scan in 2 weeks time. I'm still walking on air to be honest!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all
*
Adelaide*, that is super news about the 9 embies. I sent them some more positive vibes through the floor when I was in just now    (I assume they are downstairs, anyway if not I'm sure my vibes would have found them!). It's really exciting to hear what is going on. Sending you lots of bubbles for good luck!

*Emilia*, glad you are feeling OK. Are you just going about things as normal now?

*Catherine,* good luck for the sniffing. Don't worry if you suddenly become quite irrational!

*Julia,* how funny that you woke up when I was doing my jabbing! I was half asleep so anything could have happened. Don't really recommend it, much better to get on the 8pm jab I think.

I am feeling so much better again today, infact so well that I went on the tube to the clinic on my own whilst DH went back to work. My scan today was fascinating - my ovaries looked like honeycomb, too many to count but they are of the right size and do not appear to be adversely affected by the 6 days of coasting.  And the doc says I have definitely taken the record for the longest coasting and the highest E2 since they moved to the new place just over a year ago!

I'm getting quite excited about EC tomorrow, apart from I have to get up at 5.30am to eat breakfast (fasting from 6am!). Will check in later....

Abdab
xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Abdab - I thought they looked like honeycomb too - it's so interesting seeing them isn't it? I'm glad you are better and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you.

I'm pretty much back to normal but I am taking it quite easy. I had a mc before so I'm going to take the first 3 months easier than I guess I would if I'd never had a mc. I'm trying to have a short nap every afternoon when I'm home and I'm feeling so tired most of the time it's a joy to get my head down - just hate getting up again!

When you feel up to it let us know how you get on tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Morning ladies,

More good news for me this morning as we now have 9 nicely divided embryos to play with. 6 are top grade, 1 just under top grade and 2 just above average. Suzanne told us she was extremely pleased with them and is fairly confident that we will push them to blastocyst for transfer on Saturday. She will confirm this tomorrow morning. I can't believe things are going so well - I am so proud of my little tube troopers! 

Abdad, you must be about to leave for ACU - good luck this afternoon. I will send you a huge batch of positive thoughts at 3pm.        

Catherine, how's the sniffing going? 

Julia and Emilia, I hope all is well for you both. 

Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! That is fab Adelaide! Well done you and wishing you lost of positive vibes over the next few days and lots of luck for saturday. This is all looking very good indeed.
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Wishing you all a very Happy Valentines Day   

Adelaide that's fantastic news about those embies of yours and let's all hope that they will be taken to blastocyst stage here's keeping fingers and toes crossed  .

Hope all is going well for you Abdab here's sending you    from my office !Look forward to getting an update.

Well starting sniffing this morning and so far so good, my alarm is going off constantly with the 4 sniffs / day and then taking the Primolut twice a day otherwise I'd forget. So hopefully no hormonal changes today as DH will be taking back my flowers!

Have a great day !

Cx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

And Happy Valentines to you all.  And to all those little embys that are currently floating around which by this time should include Abdahs!

Adelaide that is really great news - Emilia is living testimony to the fact that you have more chance of success with those blasts.

And Catherine I hope that alarm isn't going off in the middle of the night - they told me that as long as I sniffed say at 7, 11, 5 and 10 that was OK (cos I go to bed at 10.30!).  You will be in ec before you know it.

And I have decided to throw caution to the wind and get some different acupuncture with yucky Chinese herbs (from Acumedic Emilia as your lovely acupuncturist is away for a while plus everyone keeps telling me about the herbs) and see if I have one good egg left in me!

And I got my AF on the weekend - one month after starting the last one and despite all the drugs pleased to see my body keeping to its own pattern.

Hope you all have a lovely valentines evening.  Steak, chips and red wine for me!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Julia - Oooh steak and chips and red wine. We're having rack of lamb with potato gratin - no wine!

Acumedic is supposed to be very good. The herbs are VILE but they are supposed to work. I had them for my skin many years ago and not from there but i got a bit freaked out when i found what looked like the claws of beetles in the mix. I cannot even describe how awful the smell and taste was and I ruined my favourite saucepan! Buy a cheap one just for boiling the herbs.

I know someone who had acu there (not sure if she had herbs) and got pregnant very quickly but she had the point in her perenium! Yikes! It's supposed to be the most powerful fertility point in the body but despite my prediliction for brazillian bikin waxes I'm not sure i could take a needle in my perenium!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello there
Just to let you know we have a rugby team!  In the end we got 15, the doc was expecting 30-35 but actually many of the other follies had deteriorated or turned to mush in the 5 day turmoil that was coasting.  But still, 15 is fab.
We're calling them "Abbey and Graham's First XV".
Will keep you posted tomorrow.  Back to the sofa infront of the Brits now!
LoL
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Abdad! You must be delighted to be finally done with EC. 15 is a fantastic number! I am sending your eggs lots of positive vibes so they fertilise nicely overnight. It's funny to think our football / rugby teams are sitting next to each other at ACU!

Hope you're not feeling too sore from the procedure and that the cyclogest won't get you as bloated as I am. Must admit, I can't wait for ET, if only to reduce the side effects from using them in the back passage (sorry, probably TMI). 

Rest well and let us know what happens tomorrow. 

Lots of baby dust to everybody....       

Axx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Morning all,

Suzanne just called to confirm we're pushing our little embies to blastocyst - yay! Apparently, 6 of them are progressing really nicely with 6-8 cells each, 1 has gone mad with over 14 cells already, and two look like they're slowing down so my guess is that they won't make it. I'm thrilled and scared at the same time - not sure how I'm going to handle waiting two more days though. Suzanne didn't call until 9.45 (as opposed to the usual 9.15) and I was in bits imagining that was a bad sign...

Abdad, hope you had some good news from ACU this morning? 

Ax


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide
Still haven't had a call !  It is excrutiating waiting.  BUT they must have had about 8 EC's yesterday so I suppose it takes time to get through all the phone calls.  Maybe because mine did not venture into the outside world until 3.30pm they are waiting a bit longer..... hmmmm
Good news that your embies seem to be doing well      
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Abdab - what a result! I had 15 too in the end and it was definitely a lucky number for me. Can't wait to hear how they're doing. I think we had 11 fertilise normally out of 15 but they say expect about 60%.

Adelaide - so glad they're doing well and you're going to blastocyst. That 14 cell one sounds amazing - we didn't have any that raced ahead like that and still got our lovely BFP. It's looking so good for you honey.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

PS. Abdab - I think we got our first call in the afternoon and it was excruciating waiting for it! The next few days they were all between 9 and 9.30am.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Girls,

Wow there is great news on this site at the moment, luckily all this   dust seems to working in the right direction.

Adelaide, that's fantastic your embies are going to blastocyst so fingers all crossed for Saturday ! 

Abdab, wow you did do well yesterday, keep occupied as best you can until you get the call and let us know when you hear from the embryologist. 

ACU sounds manic at the moment but I'm actually surprised that there are not more girls on this thread. You are all so ahead that I hope to have some to talk to when I get to EC and ET or I'll have to beg you all to check in on me !

Talk later and sending you all some flowers on this lovely spring day !    

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

We'll still be here for you Catherine! I'm suprised there aren't more people on the thread too but I only found it when I was part way through and I think it had been out of action for a while before we all came along. How can we publicise it for the acu girls? Maybe we need to leave flyers int he waiting room advertsiing our cool thread - after all there's nothing else worth reading in there!!!!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi there,
Just had the call, and as expected my calls will be later as my EC was later.  So I get to laze about in bed, and then get the calls around about lunchtime.
Three of the rugby team have been sent off, so I may consider converting to a football team with one on the bench.  My DH's over-eager   snuck into three that had already fertilised normally, so Sarah explained that although they will continue to grow, they will not have the proper genetic material.
So 12/15 is really good as usually they expect only 60%.
I'm really chuffed, as I was worrying a bit because of all the coasting that they may have over-cooked.
More later...
Abdab
xx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Abdah - huge well done on your team and heres hoping that they ALL keep the ACU busy! Together you and Adelaide must be jamming up the phone lines.  Hope you have good news today.

And re telling people about the forum, it would be nice to think the ACU would tell new people about it but probably too much red tape (did they approve it, were they seen as promoting the information on the site etc).  Maybe Trudy (the nurse) would push it if someone told her about it!

Did you like the Brits, Abdah?  I have a real thing for Russell Brand (I know lots of people don't) but in a motherly way and think he is very funny and articulate and cute but dont like it when he gets to filthy.  Had a big discussion with the girls after the school drop-off this am and felt very protective of him when everybody was being horrible about him!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Abdab - that's brilliant! We had three that were double fertilised as well - how odd! But 12 out of 15 is amazing! You are well on the way to some healthy blastocysts I reckon!

Julia - I adore Russell Brand too and he's read out my emails twice on his radio show! I didn't see the Brits though and forgot to sky plus it - doh!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Emilia I listen to his show on BBC2 every week on 'listen again' when I am working.  Often have to pause it so I can actually get on with some work.  Pleased I am not the only one who likes him cos I would also use the word 'adore'.  It's like he can do wrong but I will always forgive him! 

What were your emails about - maybe I can rememember them.  Was thinking of giving my number to the show so I could be a person who 'cries for help' but need to think of a problem first.  Wonder if he would help with the IVF thing!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

They were when he was on Six Music. One was about my cat Skag wanting his cat Morrisey's myspace so he could send him a friend request and he said ' if there's one cat Morrissey isn't going anywhere near it's that cat Skag'! the other one was a funny story about the things my Sicillian boyfriend's family did to break us up when I was 15 during a show about painful break ups.

We podcast the radio 2 and listen to it on our ipods because I never remember to listen live. I do think he's a very funny man and would love to see him live.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Have seen him live a couple of months ago on his current tour and thats when fell in love with him.  He was so on-the-spot funny and down to earth and real yet very very funny.  Came out with my cheeks hurting as I had laughed so much.

BTW Emilia how are you feeling?  Any more pregnancy signs?

And Catherine I will still check in on you.  By all rights I should have dropped off this thread but I am still here!  Any moody outbursts yet or was that just me?!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm feeling ok - quite sick and weeing a lot in the night of course! I've got a scan on the 26th so very excited about that.

very jealous you've seen Russell live!

xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Girls for sticking around  , I'll need your support !

So far so good with the sniffing, no outbursts yet, poor DH is making me cups of tea and bring me water without being asked (off the coffee and peppermint tea!) and is walking on eggshells around me, so far so good!

Emilia, most people complain about pregnancy symptons but as we have all been ttc for so long I bet it's only a small thing to bear. 

Must admit never actually listened to Russell Brand only just know who he is, so to keep trendy I better watch when he's next on !

Off to accupuncture now so will check in again soon !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Absolutely - it's a joy to feel sick to be honest. I think when you've wanted to be pregnant as long as we have the symptoms can't be annoying - just a reassuring sign!

Everytime I say I feel sick - DH says 'Oh good!'


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi girls

I've now been through the last few pages, to be honest I have just skim read over the last few days as I was so groggy and then zonked last night. SO now I am more in the land of the living!

*Catherine* - I'll still be checking in on you, don't worry, and somehow we will get more newbies on the thread. Now in terms of getting your drugs, I would definitely recommend that you try and get a part-prescription as there is a chance you may get loads left over. Check with the pharmacy whether you can 'call off' a proportion of the prescription, if not then ask ACU to give you more than one prescription. I used pharmasure and I had about 6 different drugs on there so they just gave me some of them, they said that if I wanted the others at a later date then I would need another prescription (original, they won't take photocopies). I used Pharmasure as it was the same price as the pharmacy in Shadwell but they did not charge for delivery - I think Shadwell delivery was £20 per go. If you can collect in person then obviously this is not a consideration. If you are at home a lot then I would think that doing several smaller prescriptions would make sense - I was working and it was a logistical nightmare so in the end I just got one bulk lot. Next time I would do part prescription now I know how your dosage can go up and down . Pharmasure gave me all the sharps, cotton wool, bin etc as well as an auto-injector (which is like a pen thing that you load up, press a button and it jabs you) which in the end I did not use as I was happier seeing where the jab was going and doing it at my own - incredibly slow I may add  - pace.

*Emilia* - delighted to hear that you had 15 and 3 double fertilised, so obviously this is a very good omen for us. In fact one of ours triple-fertilised (!) - now that is just sheer greed I think from those olympic  . Now, your cat Skag - is that him/her in the picture?

*Adelaide* - I'm so excited that you are pushing to blastocysts. That is such good news. I'm keeping everything crossed that they continue to multiply. Go embies, go! 

*Emilia* and *Julia* - now then, the  or not  Russell debate, huh? I'm not the greatest fan in the world, particularly thought he was a bit over the top on that Big Brother thing. But I do find him amusing, and I have to say he did a great job on the Brits last night. I did think it could have ended up in complete carnage.

*Julia* - I thought the Brits were good, although I think I was a bit dozey throughout! Not as bad as my DH though, who passed out on the sofa at 9pm! Obviously the excitement was too much for him  . So much for him looking after me post-op and double so much for Valentine's night!

So today we are celebrating:
1) I feel OK, not too groggy. Last night was the first night in ages I did not have to get up twice in the night for a pee (high litreage of water plus big fat ovaries squashing my bladder TMI-sorry)
2) It is the anniversary of the day we got engaged
3) We have sold our house!
4) We have had the offer agreed on a fab house in Ilkley - it has a moorland stream in the garden and the sheep come down from the moor and eat the crocuses in the garden 
5) Adelaide's embies are going great guns
6) I have lots of FF friends which makes this whole thing so much more enjoyable.

Off to make shepherd's pie now.
Abdab
xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

*To any ACU girls that are out there, maybe watching in the wings and feeling shy - please do come and join our chats! Irrespective of what stage of treatment you are at we'd love to hear from you.

I watched this site for months before I got the courage to register and start posting, and I am SO pleased I did.
*


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Fantastic result, Abdad! Well done you! It's so nice to read things are going in the right direction after your long days of coasting. My fingers and toes are all crossed for you for the next few days. It would be fantastic if you were able to push to blastocysts as well. What a bunch a little troopers we seem to be producing at the moment - must be that spring feeling that's in the air  

Well done well done well done     (as you can see, I'm working on that positive visualisation at the moment  )

Hey Catherine, no way we'll let you do the end of the treatment by yourself! We'll be there to listen to your news and support you through it!

Nite nite everybody
Ax


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Girls for agreeing to see me through to the end !

Nite nite xxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon,

Abdah - all those things to celebrate and I want to live in Ilkley - sounds lovely. You made me feel all warm and mushy with number 6!  Pleased you are feeling better.

Thought I would add my list of things to celebrate too (although not as momentous as Abdahs)

1. I have FINALLY finished a work survey I have been working on since October and am now about to send it off to journos.  Yippee
2. We are having our lovely friends from Bristol to stay this w/e with their 3 charming sons 1 daughter ranging from 8 - 19.  Jack is besides himself with excitement and keeps telling everyone 'the teenagers are coming'.
3. Half term starts today so no more school running and get to hang out with the little chap for a week.
4.  Won £50 on the premium bonds this am.
5. It's my birthday on Monday and Tim and I are going for another walk around Henley-on-Thames with a fab lunch to celebrate.
6.  It is great to have found a place where when you say 20 eggs they really understand what that means!
7. Exercised for the first time in 3 weeks today and it was great.

Julia

PS I really didn't like the Brits that much, musicians at their worst, but of course enjoyed gazing at dear old Russell (who was a bit too filthy at times but I forgive him). If you don't know him listen to his radio show on sat night at 8 (I think on BBC2) and maybe you will see him in a new light.  Adelaide you should do that as you will be on bed rest duty I think!  Any further good news to report?


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Julia - don't spend it all at once!

I didn't get the call until 3pm today  
Out of the 12 fertilised, 9 have divided, all are between 2 and 4 cells, and 6 are top grade, 2 just below and 1 still OK. 
We have been booked in for ET tomorrow afternoon - Suzanne seemed to think there would be two clear favourites by then so it would be better to put them back in rather than run the risk of losing them by hanging on.  But she did warn me that we may get to the clinic and she may change her mind at the last minute.
It's such an inexact science, isn't it?

I'm feeling swollen and have stomach ache today, which apparently is totally normal, so I am sitting on the sofa with a hottie watching sh*te daytime TV.

Will check in later,
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Abdad, it's great to hear you embies are progressing nicely. I guess you must be excited to the prospect of having two of them put back - I know I can't wait to 'feel' mine snuggle up inside. This is going to be such a weird experience - how amazing / thrilling! I'm booked in for 12pm tomorrow, what time are you going to ACU? We might end up meeting face to face after all? Hope the pain goes down a bit by tomorrow.

Suzanne confirmed this morning that three of the embryos are now morulas, so we'll probably take two of these for the transfer tomorrow. We also have 4 other embryos still developing nicely, which haven't reached the morula stage just yet. They won't be good for tomorrow, but Suzanne thought there was a chance they'd reach blastocyst on Sunday and then could be frozen. Fingers crossed all around for these...

Hey Julia, I was reading your list of things to celebrate and saw you mentioned of a work survey and sending it to journos. What do you do? Me and DH run a marketing/PR consultancy and we are always on the lookout for freelancers to support us. But maybe I'm barking at the wrong tree here? (Bad Adelaide - I promised DH I wouldn't think about work at all and here I am, discussing business on our thread   )

Right, I'm off cooking a lovely stew so DH doesn't need to do it when we're back from ACU tomorrow! Aren't I nice  

Adelaidex


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide
I'm in at 3pm, so you will have been and gone probably by then.
I will send you velcro vibes at midday.
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Same here - velcro vibes to you from 3pm!

We can compare notes tomorrow night...

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you feeling OK now, or still getting Cyclogest bloat?
I feel a lot worse than I did yesterday, so hoping I will be OK for tomorrow.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm, not feeling bloated anymore, but the cyclogest is giving me terrible stomach cramps and I'm really struggling to keep them in (sorry, TMI). Can't wait to start using pessaries at the front entrance instead - Emilia was saying it made her cramps disappear.

Really hope the bloating goes down soon.


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

I feel like I have done 3000 sit-ups and pulled all the muscles in my tum!
Not that I have ever done 3000 sit-ups, but I can imagine!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Yippee it's the weekend !

Adelaide and Abdab, wish you both the best of luck for your ETs tomorrow    

Julia enjoy your guests from Bristol , sounds like it will be a full house but full of fun !  

Emilia, hope you are well and are taking things easy.

I'm off bowling tomorrow and then will scale down the exertion afterwards and off for sunday lunch with friends on Sunday....I'm starting to miss the vino, using the excuse that I'm driving and giving DH time off to have a drink ! 

Catch up soon !


xxxxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Just nipping in to say very best of luck to Adelaide and Abdah for the ET at 12 and 3 today.  I will be thinking of you both. And gather all your mags, books and laptop around your beds for the 3 day rest. And listen to Mr Brand tonight!

And Adelaide I am a personal and corporate coach and have done a survey on what are the tangible benefits of coachings/are there any financial returns? Companies like Barclays, Coke, Tesco, Carphone Warehouse etc filled it in.  Would it be of interest to you?  And what kind of agency do you have - sounds interesting.  My brother is a nutritionalist (the food doctor do you know him) and he was looking for a PR agency last month (might have found one but you never know).

My fridge is packed with food for the 6 visitors, I am about to make a cheesecake and Jack has already peaked and lying exhausted on the floor colouring in dragons.  DH is still asleep!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Julia

PS Catherine - when I told DH I wasn't going to drink during IVF I thought maybe he would join me but instead he very excitedly said it was a good opportunity to buy some half bottles of wine and wondered off to do some research on the computer!  I make him sound awful but he is lovely really - promise!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Abdab* and *Adelaide* - good luck today - very excited for you both and sending you lots of positive vibes. Yes the cyclogest painful bloat went once the pessaries changed their entrance! It was a huge relief to get rid of the pain and I have to say if I ever do IVF again then I think I'll just opt to ahve them vaginally from the start because that really was my worst side affect of the whole thing.
*
Julia* - hope you have a lovely birthday weekend. It does sound like you have lots to celebrate. You still amze me with your incredible positivity - you're an inspiration.
*
Catherine* - how are you doing? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning Girls,

 what a gorgeous morning !

Emilia, yes thanks I feel surprising well. No hormonal changes yet. Finishing the Primolut tablets tomorrow and AF due next Wednesday. I do sneeze sometimes after a sniff so just hope that I do not lose that sniff   Eating really well and getting lots of sleep and exercise. The accupuncture has me so calm I may as well be horizontal ! Hope you are well 


Julia, have a great birthday and yummmm a cheesecake. Your job sounds fascinating and I note that your brother is a nutritionist. I'm an ex Paediatric Dietitian but got disillusioned with the NHS so joined my husband in his own company (this comes in hand for the numerous trips to ACU!!!!)

Abdab and Adelaide I too want to send lots of my positive luck vibes    for your ETs today.

Well off to the park now to feed the ducks as DH is gone for his run so will meet him there !

Have a great day !

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Just to let you know I'm back with two lovely embies on board. ET went really well and wasn't a bit painful    We had a bit of scare at the last minute as they found a polyp just outside of the cervix, which they removed immediately. They were worried the blood might be an issue for the transfer, but Dr Serhal said it was ok as it was outside of the uterus - pfew! The two blastocysts were brilliant quality apparently - AA and AB grade, which Suzanne said they don't see very often. Because of that, she even thinks we've got more chances than the usual 65-70% you get with blastocyst transfer. As you can imagine, we're over the moon, but trying to stay realistic at the same time!

Abdad, I left ACU just after 3pm so I'm sure you were behind one of the curtains! Shame we didn't get to meet. Hope everything went well for you today.

Hope everybody else is doing well today.

Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Adelaide - congratulations on your ET - that is great news about your blastocysts. Ours were AA and AB too but were day 6 Blastocysts (not quite as good as ones that form on Day 5 like your little beauties) so you have a very, very good chance indeed.

I wanted to know what the AA and AB bit meant and discovered that the first letter relates to quality of the bit that makes the baby - in our cases both As and the second letter is the bit that makes the placenta. We had a number too which relates to 'expansion' and ours was 3  which I think is slap bang in the middle as the range is 1-6 but I don't know what the expansion bit means or how it affects implantation rates or anything like that.

The main thing is you have two fantastic day 5, grade A blastocysts who are quite probably burrowing into your lining right now! That is the great thing about a blastocyst transfer - you know they will burrow some time over the next 12 hours so if you feel any twinges or have any spotting (not that everyone does - I had a few twinges but no spotting) it's wonderfully reassuring. It's also nice to be very aware of the time frame so you can spend time visualising them burrowing in. I did lots of lying with my hands on my tummy imagining them snuggling in and growing.

I feel very postive about your outcome Adelaide - with those great blastocysts on board you have a really great chance.
Well done you!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

CATHERINE1 said:


> Emilia, yes thanks I feel surprising well. No hormonal changes yet. Finishing the Primolut tablets tomorrow and AF due next Wednesday. I do sneeze sometimes after a sniff so just hope that I do not lose that sniff  Eating really well and getting lots of sleep and exercise. The accupuncture has me so calm I may as well be horizontal ! Hope you are well


Yes I thought that about sneezing but seemed to DR just fine. I had a very blocked nose too some of the time and didn't feel like it was really getting up there! Accupuncture is the best - I was so calm through my IVf I just sailed through without ever having any stress or panics - until the blasted cyclogest pessaries that is! You wait!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all of this Emilia - our experiences have been so close since EC that I'm really interested to hear what happened to you. I am lying on my sofa and trying to visualise these little embryos burrowing in. It's so amazing to think they might be doing it right now. I'm trying not to read too much in every little thing I think my body can feel or I'll get mad!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Adelaide , delighted all went well, bit of a scare re: polp but glad you got it sorted in the end.   
The grading of the blastocysts was excellent and Emilia's explanation is both interesting and fascinating. Make sure you get lots of rest and TLC.

Abdab hope all went well for you today and hope you will check in soon.

Just back from bowling which was lots of fun ....laying off the strenuous activities from now !

Nite nitexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Adelaide* I know what you mean - I remember lying there and feeling twinges on the evening of transfer and wondering if that was implantation or was it my ovaries still sore from EC. It's very strange but in a way i think it's quite good to lie in a quiet room and really hone in on your uterus, visualise what you want to be going on and if you feel anything try and get a sense of where it is.

I had pains in my ovaries right through the 2ww and still have the occassional twinge now. Mine were very swollen before and after EC because I had so many follicles and yours probably are too. As they reduce and go back to their normal position they twinge quite a bit. But I definitely felt twinges in my uterus too, just off centre to one side. When I have my scan I'm going to ask where the sac is attached - if they can tell me - because I have a very clear idea of where I felt the twinges.

If you do get pregnant then quite early on the uterus starts to swell with the increased blood flow and I think that affects the ovaries too. But if you have twinges like I did in your ovaries don't let it freak you out. I started panicking I was having another ectopic because the pain was over to the right side but then I had the same pain on the left where I don't have a tube! I'm sure it was my uterus pushing against the swollen battered ovaries!

Anyway - take it easy and try and enjoy the next 2 weeks if you can. Get DH to spoil you and really don't do anything too strenuous. I tested 14 days from EC by the way which was the original testing date I got on my schedule. On the day they said test 14 days from transfer which would be 6 days later! I was pretty certain I was pregnant 14 days from EC so wasn't going to wait another 6 days.

So excited about you and Abdab and really hoping for you both.

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

No more twinges so far this morning (which were in my uterus not my ovaries so fingers crossed!), but bad diarrhea instead... I re-read the Cyclogest notice and it looks like it's one common side effects is just that so I'm trying not to be too worried about it. I still think I'll call ACU if it continues tomorrow - I get quite violent cramps and I'm worried it's my body rejecting the embryos. It's probably a stupid thought, but I can't help thinking how little and fragile these two embryos are  

Emilia, did you have any sort of violent reaction to the pessaries (apart from feeling really bloated up to ET?).

Abdad, how did it go yesterday?

Sorry, quite short post, but I'm feeling exhausted by all this stomach activity. 

Will check in later. 
Ax


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Adelaide,

I reacted very badly to the pessaries when they were used rectally but it settled when they were used vaginally but I did get one very bad bout of diarrhea. I can't remember how many days post transfer it was. I don't know if it was cyclogest that caused that or something else.

Try not to worry about any cramps or pains you have in your uterus - these are definitely a good sign. Some people don't have any and still get a BFP but I had a lot. I had twinges on the evening of transfer, then very occassional, very minor twinges the next day or so and then nothing for a while, then bad cramps as if af was coming. Then I started feeling a bit sick, got this funny taste in my mouth and my breasts which were sore from the cyclogest got even sorer and started to get veiny so I tested.

I think you should let the clinic know about the diarhhea if it carries on but the only alternative they offer to cyclogest is gestone injections which i believe are quite painful and leave you with a lumpy rear end! Give it a few days to see if your tummy settles now you are using them vaginally. It took about a day and a half and then my bloating went down and the trapped wind went away. 

It's hard to feel relaxed when you feel so unwell. I hope it gets better for you soon. I don't think the diarrhea has anything to do with your body rejecting the blastocysts. I bet they have already started their burrowing and aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Emilia,

Thanks for your reassuring words - it's nice to know you're leading the way and can help us rationalise the various effects we get from the treatment! Let's see how things go for the next day or so - I've heard about the gestone injections and really don't want to swap the pessaries for them!

Ax


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi girls

I have just managed to haul myself off the sofa. DH is running around waiting on me and has just gone to the supermarket - well there is a first time for everything! Actually this is a bit unfair, as he does go every now and again - usually comes back with all sorts of things which aren't on the list 

*Adelaide* - I am delighted you now have 2 stonking blastocysts on board  , and what a relief that the polyp did not get in the way. I heard you when you left, and saw your back through a little opening in my curtain!! When I arrived, I asked the nurse "if Adelaide was still here" but they didn't say, then when I heard you going I figured you probably had better things to think about rather than me rushing up to you in my gown!! ANYWAY, one day we will all have that get together and we'll meet in slightly more glamorous surroundings. Sorry to hear about the dodgey tum, it will all be fine I'm sure. Lots of water should help.

I too have 2 embies on board, it also went fine although seemed to take an age and I always find it really painful with that thing stuck in there  . The funniest thing was my DH's face, he wasn't sure if he wanted to come in with me, but I was quite keen that he did as he could see the embies on the TV and also be part of what really is quite a momentous occasion. Anyway he found the whole thing quite surreal and the look on his face was a picture!

My two embies are both grade 1- which is tip top. One was 6 cell and one was 8 cell - again perfect as they expect them to be between 6 and 8. I've called them Minstrel and Smartie  .

One thing that we are getting ourselves prepared for is that it is unlikley that we will have any further ones to put in the freezer. Out of the 9 that divided, only one other made it to 6-8 cells, and that had quality rating worse than average so is a bit of a duffer. All the others were 3, 4 or 5 cells, and although several were good quality the fact that they are 'a bit slow' means that they are probably not suitable - unless of course they put on a growth spurt over the next few days.

This has been quite a shock, it's incredible how the numbers drop at every stage, given I started off with about 30 follies, to only have 2 good ones is a real eye opener. But still, I am so grateful that we have 2 super duper ones, and actually they are the ones we have to concentrate on at the moment. I know a lot of ladies going through this don't get that so I don't want to sound ungrateful, I guess I just anticipated more.

Anyway we will know by Tuesday the results of the frostie jury.

My tummy cramps / backache / feeling like I have pulled my muscles is getting no better, I could hardly move yesterday and must have looked like a right old wreck getting on and off the hospital bed! Apparently it is not so much to do with the bum bullets, and more to do with the way they pull you around at EC (I have been admiring my UOTI - unidentifiable operating theatre injuries - which include a bruise under my chin - how did this happen !!!!  ) and also the fact that I still have massively enlarge ovaries. I was under the impression that they hoovered out all the follies, fluid etc but apparently the follie membrane refills with fluid, so it is just like having 30 follies again  . It is definitely worse when I need a pee or have just eaten, I just don't think there is enough room in there and everything is just squashing against each other. So I am confined to bed / sofa, best place for me I reckon 

Anyway, I am going on and on, enough for now.

Adelaide, I have got my fingers crossed for you 

LoL
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Ohh, Abdab, it's really good to hear from you and know that all went well yesterday!  Well done  with you top quality embies - aren't we all clever?!? I understand you must be a bit disappointed to think you may not have any frozen embies in the end. Suzanne called us this morning to say that, unfortunately, none of the 5 embryos left were good enough blastocyst to freeze today. That was a bit of a shock after following their great progress during the week but, as Suzanne said, at least we know we have two fantastic blastocysts that are trying to burrow in as we speak.

Really sorry to hear how uncomfortable you are - take it easy and enjoy having DH do everything for you! My mother just arrived from France for a few days, which is great but I'm wondering whether it's not going to make my 'positive thinking whilst laying down on the sofa' more difficult than it should  

Oh well, I'll have a rant on our thread if she drives me mad  

I'm thinking about you all, with a special     for Abdad. 

By the way, my two embryos are called tweedledum and tweedledee...

Ax


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Abdab* - I am so happy that you have your little embies on board and first rate ones too - you clever thing. I really sympathise withyou over the sore tummy - mine was very sore for quite a while - really felt like I'd strained something. It did go back to normal as the swelling went down but once my uterus started to swell with pregnancy it's back again after I eat or if I walk more than a few hundred metres.

It's always a dissapointment how those figures drop - you think you'll have a ton to freeze and they drop away. I know i am very lucky to have some to freeze and I'm sorry you & Adelaide don't. But even with some on ice I'm not sure I'll have fet. I have been thinking that as I didn't find IVf too bad I might go through the whole thing again for the next baby rather than have FET. FET just seems to ahve such a small success rate. I don't know - maybe we'll try one fet for baby No2 and then if it doesn't work do IVF. But I really should focus on this little one!

Our embies are called Boo Boo and Bumps and we are still talking to them as if they are both there until we have the scan a week Monday!

I'm very jealous you got to see yours on the screen - it wasn't working when we were in so we never got to see them, just got the ultrasound pic with our two little stars on!

Here's a bucket load of  from Boo Boo and Bumps to get your little embies going!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello Adelaide and Emilia

Thanks for the lovely posts.  Lots of love being sent from Minstrel and Smartie to Tweedledum & Tweedledee, and Boo Boo and Bumps  

As predicted, DH came back from the supermarket with ..... wait for it ..... a packet of Fab lollies   . They definitely weren't on the list, but he thought I may like one!!!!!  But he did get 10/10 for the flowers and all the magazines he bought    .  He then managed to put the plastic bags on the hob which he had forgotten to switch off after lunch, so the ceramic hob now has "Waitrose" printed on it           

Just had 2 hours asleep on the sofa so feeling a bit better.

Abdab
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodafternoon Girls,

Abdab, great to hear from and and most importantly congratulations on having Smartie and Minstrel on board. Enjoy the rest and TLC  !

Wow it looks like there possibly could be an ACU baby club in the making here with Smartie , Minstrel, Tweedledum, Tweedledee, Boo Boo and Bumps !  Move over NCT.   With time I hope to be as lucky !

It's great to have Emilia to reassure you both on all the twinges etc and to guide you through the  .

Sending you all some more flowers for all going making it through the full IVF cycle and for being so strong and brave !


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

ooops here are the flowers, my laptop just froze !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Abdab* - thank you for your wonderful post about DH - it made me laugh out loud! Fab lollies and a Waitrose hob! Aren't they just adorable when they try and take on our role! Sounds like he's doing well though - especially with the flowers. I've had a few bunches since the transfer so it seems to have sunk in that flowers are good - all the time!

*Catherine* yes I think an ACU babyclub is in the offing! I feel so conident about you girls with your first rate embies! Can't wait to hear about wonderful BFPs from you all!

Now if you think you are getting any symptoms over the 2ww post away! Of course lots of people don't get any at all but I think because we're so sensitive to what's going on we notice every tiny thing. The one thing I would say, if you feel like af is coming and even if you get what you think is PMT - don't give up - everyone who has ivf seems to say on these 2ww threads that they are sure af is coming and they feel really low, as I did about 4-5 days before I got my lovely BFP!

Now, get growing Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum, Smartie & Minstrel...


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Julia*

Hope you had a lovely weekend.​


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Morning girls,

Hope all is well for you this morning.

  Julia! How did the rest of your full house weekend go? I guess you must be pretty tired after having so many people around? By the way, I didn't answer your last post re: coaching - sounds really interesting (probably not for us as it's just me and DH in the company - we use lots of freelancers when we need designers/webdesigners/copywriters). Thanks for mentioning your brother however nutrition isn't really my area of expertise. I am more specialised on employment/recruitment marketing as well as technology PR. 

But enough of work talk!

I have been feeling lots of twinges around my uterus and also my left ovary. Trying to not read too much about it but that's pretty exciting! How great would it be to have a 'Feb 07' ACU babyclub!?!

Catherine, by the way, how is the sniffing going - not feeling to insane? Did you say you were expecting AF on Wednesday? You're getting there!  

Hope you all have a good day.
Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ooooh twinges Adelaide - that's excellent! I've got a very good feeling about this!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

It's weird to be listening *so* closely to every little thing that happens to our bodies, isn't it?

Lots of      for you all.


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

To Julia
    
Have a really great day!
LoL
Abdab
xxx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all
I am feeling so much better today - finally I can get out of bed without saying 'ow'!
Not enjoying these horrid Cyclogest though.  Yucky.  
Abdab
xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope everyone is feeling OK this morning.
I'm feeling SOOOOOO lazy !!  
As anticipated, we got the call from Suzanne, and all the rest of the slow embies did not make it to the freezer.  I'm not sad any more, just really grateful that the two I have on board were so good.
Will check in later...
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry they didn't make it to the deep freeze Abdab but I think you've got a great attitude. Fingers crossed those 2 will do the job and then you won't have to worry about it until you want another baby. How are you feeling apart from lazy? Are you being good and resting up nicely?


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm fine actually, and really resting up - infact I am just going back to bed with a suduko book!

I'm going to the loo very often (even when I don't feel I need to go, I've worked out that I can go and it seems to free up room in there, sorry-TMI), I have a permanent tummy ache but not too bad and my (.)(.) are huge and tender.  I've got huge knockers at the best of times (bain of my life   ) so the thought of them getting any bigger horrifies me !
But the best thing is the pulled muscle feeling has now gone and I can spring on and off the sofa with ease.  By about 6pm I'm feeling quite tired, but I think this is because I am not sleeping that well, due to getting up to the loo and usually I sleep on my front   and it's too painful to do that at the moment.  And also I am having to eat really regularly, my stomach starts growling about 2 hours after the last nosh - am trying to eat goood stuff though and I had been warned that all these hormone drugs do give you the munchies.

How about you?


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Emilia and Adbad -

Good to talk to you today! Abdad, really sorry you haven't got anything to put back in the freezer - good on you to be so positive about it. That's what I tell myself about our lost blastos too: we have two serious little contenders to take care of in the first instance. 

Agree with you, all these drugs give you the munchies. I've had a serious sweet tooth in the past few weeks, particularly for chocolate (what were the odds, eh?   ) Luckily, my mother brought a huge box of fantastic truffles from a great chocolatier in Paris, lucky me!

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Yummy!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I was definitely hungrier throughout the 2ww and it hasn't really stopped! I'm feeling fine really, waves of sickness and sore boobs but to be honest the symptoms are quite up and down. One minute I feel very, very pregnant and the next completely normal. It's very odd indeed. I think I'll feel a lot happier when I have the scan next Monday and know all is well. 

Glad you girls are keeping a positive attitude and getting lots of rest - and er, chocolate Adelaide!!! I shall be munching pancakes tonight for sure!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks everyone for my lovely birthday messages (and even a card from Emilia!).  Really touched.  

Had a very nice but busy weekend with the Bristol massive (although I would never normally use that word am now using it to show my (new) age). Jack was so excited that he gave up sleeping for 3 days so I have huge bags under my eyes.  Found a great country pub on the day itself in a place called Stoke Row, near Henley, that I would recommend if you wanted a good walk in some woods and some great food after.  And DH did very well and gave me lots of boxes from Tiffanys and Jo Malone - very sweet.

So much to read since Saturday but gather that congratulations are due to Ad and Ab with their respective 2 blast/embys.  Sorry that the cyclogest is having such horrible side effects - I had the same experience Adelaide and it was awful.  Does the fact that you had the ET on the same day mean you are going to be testing on the same day OR cos the cells were at different stages does that mean different days?  And sorry about no leftovers for the freezer but hopefull you wont need them! Fingers crossed.

Must admit feeling a bit envious of the possibilities that face you all even if it doesn't happen this time around (but of course it will!) BUT then think about how just 3 days not great sleep knocks me out and god knows how I would cope with another baby.  Think the DE route is not for me, or at least not yet, so maybe adoption. Have been chatting to the other lady from ACU who had PGS (who sadly had a negative test result over the weekend) and she says the stats are very very low for the trying at home option for my age.  So think even Chinese herbs etc might not work. Sorry if this sounds negative, its positive in a way - promise!

Emilia, continue to feel sick and the rest of you take it easy!
Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Girls,

Hope you are all well.

Abdab and Adelaide, great to hear that you are relaxing and nesting well with those embies on board !  

Emilia, you must be so looking forward to having your scan  next week.  

Julia, great you checked in on us all and delighted you had a great birthday and weekend and ooooh such lovely gifts ! It's so nice to be spoilt. Thanks for the country pub tip. We just love to venture south of the river once in awhile !  

Can I cast your minds back to just before you started your stimming. I just got my prescription from ACU (we are self-funding our Meds no help from our PCT...that's another story!) DH wants me to buy all my drugs from them but I want to buy from outside so am trying to persuade him re: savings...he's more concerned that I won't have something additional to worry about !!

ACU costs for the full prescriotion = ~£1100 and outside quotes = £650 !  
My question is when do I need to get these in as when am I likely to start stimming once my AF arrives (it's predicted to arrive tomorrow )?
Hope you can help so I don't have to bother Carol / Trudie in the clinic.

So are you all on for pancakes tonight ?  Heard some crazy and weird toppings on Johnny Vaughan's radion show on Ccapital this morning...e.g chicken supreme soup / jam and edam cheese / prawn cocktail crisps with honey...just to name a few....DH thinks the hormones have gone to my head when I asked what toppings he wants he says he'll stick with good ole Nutella !

Enjoy ! 
xxx

p.s just blown all your bubbles for extra good luck !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Julia* don't worry about sounding negative - you have every right to and if you can't vent here with all of us who understand how tough it is to conceive in the first place, where can you vent? It must feel really strange having gone through all the hype and all the stresses of ivf and to come out without even a chance. You were so amazingly positive, so quickly and maybe now you're catching up with yourself emotionally. You have to go through the feelings of grief about it that you're bound to have. I know your chances seem bleak but there are always these cases where by some miracle or some chance it works. In Italy they're making ivf work for women in their 60s! Anyway - don't push away what you're feeling or you won't deal with it and it'll hit you harder and come vent to us anytime.

Glad you enjoyed your birthday and got some nice pressies. Sounds like DH did a good job!

*Catherine* I got all my drugs in one go before I started downregging so I'm for getting them all and then you know you have everything. One tip though - read the instructions. I had no idea the trigger shot was meant to be refridgerated and it was out of the fridge from the time i got it until i took it - about 6 weeks in all! But it still worked so it was fine but I was pretty panicked about it when Carole said, 'now you get your trigger shot out of the fridge and...'

That's a big saving on acu so I'd get them extrenally. I managed to get mine on the nhs through my gp since we were going private and not using our nhs cycle - that was tip my neighbour gave me as she did the same.


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Catherine

I had my AF on the Thursday, went into ACU for the scan to check all was ok (no devil cysts   ) on the Thursday and then started jabbing on the Saturday.
All the bumpf they gave me said day 3 for stim jabs, but as everyone can be different then I would ring the clinic to double check.

Good news here - have managed to get the Waitrose wording off the hob  

No pancakes tonight as DH is away, so we will be having Pancake Wednesday instead.    I too heard the wierd and wonderful suggestions on Capital, think I'll stick to orange or bananas/chocolate/ice-cream!

Abdab
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips girls....what a journey this is going to be ! At least I got you my IVF sisters to lead the way !  

Well done on getting the Waitrose wording off the hob Abdab, hope you are not exerting yourself ! 

Julia, I second Emilia , I know I am so behind you all and so new to this but to me you have been so brave, positive and so open about your feelings that I have nothing but admiration for you. Don't give up hope as the positive energy comes from within, there are always   stories to be found on this website where people have given up all hope. At least we are all in the same boat here with a common purpose of ttc and if you cannot discuss it here with us and those close to you where can you vent your feelings !   


Sending some sunshine to keep some cheer in the air


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Emilia and Catherine thanks for nice words.  Feeling better today, its amazing how much a lack of sleep can effect my mood.  WHEN you all have your babies you must build in a nap into the day if not two!  Here's wishing you all babies, and on top of that babies that sleep from 7 to 7!  But that's all in the future.  

Catherine hope your AF comes today.  Ab and Ad when are you testing?  Emilia hope you are still feeling sick!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi *Julia* - glad you are feeling better today. Yes, I am still feeling sick! It was a bit up and down for a few days but yesterday and today I've felt very sick and I am constantly tired. I need so much sleep now.
xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

*Emilia* - hope you are snoozing as I type this.
*Julia* - I was told to test 16 days from ET, which makes it Monday 5th March. They say 16 days just to make triple sure, but I know at other clinics they say 14 days - I may just sneak in a test on the Sunday as DH is away on the Monday night so I don't want to deal with all those emotions on my own.
*Adelaide* - I guess you are testing a bit before me
*Catherine* - those rainbows worked wonders, just look at the lovely weather today!
I'm beginning to feel like I am back in the land of the living - good job as I have mortgages to sort out 
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Abdab said:


> *Julia* - I was told to test 16 days from ET, which makes it Monday 5th March. They say 16 days just to make triple sure, but I know at other clinics they say 14 days - I may just sneak in a test on the Sunday as DH is away on the Monday night so I don't want to deal with all those emotions on my own.


Abdab they told me this too but it's mad waiting that long. I tested 14 days from egg collection which is when your af would be due and when you would test positive or neg in a natural pregnancy. By 16 days post ET I would have been very worried if I wasn't pregnant as I was feeling so sick and v tired. If you wait that long I admire your patience!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Lovely job, thanks Emilia - I will test that weekend then.
When's your scan?  Is it Monday?  Is it with ACU or at the 'normal' hospital?  Will you get to find out if you have double helpings on board?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

It's at my local hospital. Because of my ectopic I get early pregnancy treatment there so I get to save the £300 a scan at ACU costs! And yes, we will find out if it's one or two but I am pretty sure it's just one now. My blood wasn't really high enough to indicate twins although it was very good for one but you never know!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

ooooooh this is exciting Emilia, can't wait to hear your scan results on Monday.

No news here, just waiting for AF to arrive !  I feel so bloated like I've been on the Cyclogest myself !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hope it comes soon Catherine. I cheated and got my acupuncture lady to bring mine on! Couple of needles and bam!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

Really   I have an accupuncture appointment tomorrow so will resort to that if it hasn't arrived by then.

Have ordered my drugs and they will be here tomorrow, I'm desperate to start stimming as it feels like I've been DR forever !

Thanks again !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Stimming flies by once you start. It feels like you'll be injecting forever when you look at all the vials but actually it's over in a flash. Yes if af hasn't started get your acupuncturist to do a few points to bring it on. It's very affective. So excited you are starting soon! Here's to lots of lovely follies!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Sending you an AF dance Catherine


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Abdab, you're hilarious !!!  

DH is away tonight so will practice the dance routine tonight and along with a few additional pricks from my accupunturist let's hope it does the trick !


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Catherine, here are a few     so that AF arrives soon. I completely agree with Abdad and Emilia that things will go really quickly as soon as you start stimming. You'll be the one telling us about your eggs and embryos in no time at all!

Abdab and Emilia, I was told to test on 4 March although I'm not sure how on earth I'll be able to wait that long! Suzanne, said the hCG injection (done on 10th feb) could take up to 14 days to disappear from my blood, then natural hCG if I'm pregnant takes a few days to build up so I might end up with a negative result even if I'm pregnant if I test too early...I still think I'll test on Friday 2nd March, as we're spending that weekend at friends and I'd rather do the test in my own bathroom rather than theirs! (plus I am famous for having no patience at all, so there is absolutely no doubt that I won't be able to last one more day anyway!). The wait is really killing me - I am in one of these 'I'm-sure-it-hasn't-worked-days' today but I'm sure I'll be back to positive thoughts tomorrow!

Adelaidexx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

*Adelaide* - you and I must somehow have a psychic link, as I too today have been feeling a bit 'doesn't feel like there's anything going on' negative thoughts. It's the first day I have felt even vaguely negative (apart from that coasting weekend when I thought the whole thing was about to be canned!  ). So tomorrow we both have to make an extra special effort to be upbeat - OK?   

*Catherine * - I would do that dance with you but unfortunately I fear I may do myself, and Minstrel & Smartie an injury. So instead I will eat pancakes and send you AF vibes.

I've just had a bizarre call from Raj, one of the embi-ologists at ACU. Further to the call yesterday when I was informed about my remaining good-for-nothing embies, they let them carry on, and one has had a real spurt, made it to blastocyst and then 'hatched' out of its shell. So they have frozen it whilst the going is good. Now I have a dilema - what to call it .... any suggestions  ? I was convinced they had phoned the wrong girl as I thought the news yesterday was pretty final ... so there you go, never say never!

Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well surely he has to be M&M *Abdab*! It's amazing that he made it after all but it does happen. My little embies were a day late to make it to blastocyst and they still did the job. I think anything's possible with our clever little embies.

*Adelaide* I was told 10 days for the hcg shot to leave your body and I did a test on day 10 after EC and it was negative so it had left my body by then. I think 10 days is the standard for it to leave your body unless you have a booster shot which some people have.

Now both of you - I went through a huge negative dip about 4-6 days after ET and thought it hadn't worked but I now realise that was my hormones so if you are feeling low, try and tell yourself it might just be the pregnancy hormones kicking in. I went for accupuncture when I was feeling really down and she gave me a few needles to boost me up and I left feeling really positive again. Then I started getting really bad cramps like af was coming which lasted right up to my test and BFP. So if the cramsp come next, don't think it's af coming because the chances are it isn't.

Keep your chins up and don't forget to take time out every day to visualise those little ones growing.
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning Girls,

What a rotten day outside, let's hope it's not like this for the weekend   !

Thanks for all the tips and AF turned up this morning. I was never more delighted to get it. Now I can get started, so have a scan booked for 4.15pm tomorrow and my bag of drugs will be delivered in the morning ! it's time to rock 'n' roll ! 


Adelaide and Abdab, hope the nesting is going well, it's great to have Emilia to interpret all those feelings and twinges that you're going through and to hold your hand through. 

But we must remember Emilia is felling sick so I'm, sending you a hug , I know the sickness is not comfortable but it's confirmation that you are pregnant and that's our aim at the end of this long and tedious IVF journey.

Julia hope all is well with you and hope to hear from you soon.

Talk later,

xxx


Ooops forgot, Abdab that 's great news about your frostie, there are always surprises ! I'll second Emilia on the name M&M......gosh I've got the munchies and it's only 11.30am !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Catherine. I can't complain - it's nice and reassuring really.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased af arrived and now it's all systems go! I'm sure you'll have a ton of questions as you go through stimming so fire them at us any time. Good luck with the scan tomorrow - it's always interesting to see how your ovaries look before they become giant honeycombs!

xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello girls

*Adelaide * - how's it going today? Hope you are feeling sunny  even if it is rubbish outside  . I had a shocking night, just could not get comfy, and then I ended up getting up at 5am for a snack as my tum was growling so much  ! It obviously did the trick as I then went back to bed for the rest of the morning. Lazy or what! Anyway Adelaide, we are over a third of the way through the dreaded 2WW, it will be next weekend before we know it.

*Catherine* - delighted the dance did the trick  . Oooooh how exciting. So you should be jabbing on Saturday then!

*Emilia * - thanks for the top tips. I'm going to start watching out for those tummy cramps! I am struggling a bit to read the signs at the moment, can't tell whether what I am feeling is hunger, or full-ness, or wind, or just the bullets side effects. Well, who knows, huh! And I think it's got to be between M&M and Jelly Tot!

*Julia* - hello to you too!

Will check in later,
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Jelly Tot is quite cute.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Or jellybean?  My sis in law called hers that.

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

MMMMMmmmmmnnnnn - those gourmet ones, bubblegum flavour or chocolate or the coffee one, oh actually the coffee one not sounding too good right now!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

try not to think of sushi then or liver - tee hee!

Have blown you all bubbles but have no idea how this system works!

J


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Blown you some back Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

And I'm blowing you all a load now! Thanks for the liver thought Julia! Not sure you deserve bubbles for that!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

It's been very quiet on here today.
Wishing everyone a lovely weekend
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been so silent for the last two days - I am now back to work with lots of meetings and no energy to go online yesterday evening! 

Just wanted to check you're all doing well, and blowing you lots of bubbles too. I'll be more talkative tomorrow after a good night rest!

Adelaidexx

Oh, Abdad, I love m&m as a name for your frostie! Well done by the way, I'm really glad you ended up with one little frozen soldier!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening Girls,

Hope your weekend has started off well.

The nesters Abdab and Adelaide hope all is well with you both.     Emila hope you are not being too sick and Julia are you taking it easy this weekend after your birthday bash last weekend  ?  

Got all my drugs today from Pharmasure, was a bit overwhelming with all the vials my dining room table looks like a chaotic laboratory !  

Just in the door from ACU, not literally did spend an hour down Oxford St but did spend 2.5 hours there this afternoon from 4-6.30 it was so busy and it was running late. 

Scan was fine (day 2 of AF) no cysts. Then met the lovely Caitland (Aussie / Kiwi nurse...can never tell the difference in the accent ) and had a good 'ole practice of injecting on the dummy skin pad eventhough I did cut my finger practice snapping the top off a water vial   

Then Caitland said I was to start injecting tonight and have EC on the 8th......yikes says I as Dr Ozturk said it would be the 13th March when I saw him after my OST......every March DH and I attend a Trade Show in China. (I'm not going this time due to IVF commitments) and DH flies back on the 9th which is a Friday and they don't like to do ECs over the weekend so I'll continue sniffing and begin stimming next Tuesday so that EC will be on the 13th...I nearly died as I thought the cycle would be postponed. Luckily not   

I now feel shattered and going to have an early nite with some nice magazines.

Hope to catch up with you all soon !

xxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi *Catherine*, Caitlin is lovely isn't she? I had Caitlin, Joy and most of the time Carole. They're all really nice there.

DH cut his hand on those silly vials too and I did a few times during stimming. We kept saying why do they make them like that? I kept forgetting to tap the liquid down as well and ended up with not enough to inject! Luckily we were injecting 4 vials and only 2 saline so I had spares but I kept doing it!

Hi *Adelaide* and *Abdab* - hope your nesting nicely?

How you doing *Julia*?


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Catherine that is very good news re no cysts and the green light to go.  It's funny how they say you must start stimming on day 3 but I started on day 6 and you around the same. Also they will do ec on the weekend if they have to. What do you do to go to China - sounds very interesting.

I had Trudy who is lovely but made a few admin mistakes, one of which had me in tears when she said I couldn't go onto the PGS programme in Jan despite having already confirming us but after tears all sorted!.  I had lovely Caitlin who listened to all my many many questions and I can't remember the other nurses name but also great - from the UK.

Just returned from great weekend with friends and 2.5 year old born same day as Jack in a National Trust property.  Lots of walks, food, papers, good talks and cosy sleeps.  And Jack back to school tomorrow after half term.

Hope you others are all having an easy weekend.  And very best of luck for your scan tomorrow Emilia.  Will be thinking of you.

Julia (ta for all the bubbles!)


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Emilia, congratulations on your BFP.  So pleased for you.  Thought you'd get a BFP as you had fab results all the way through.

Catherine, hope it is all going ok with the sniffing.  wihing you lots of    for the next couple of weeks.

Hi Julia, Abdab and Adelaide.

I am back for hols and af arrived today, so after a few tears i'm trying to look forward...IVF here i come!!  Will phone clinic and book OST.  feeling petrified and overfaced about it all, but that may also be due to the hideously late night that i had last night!

Do they tell you what drugs you are going to need on day 4?  we are gonna see if pct will fund drugs for this cycle, and if not find a cheaper pharmacy somewhere.

Good luck to everyone,

Ginny x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all are well,

Julia, sounds like you had a lovely weekend away and you sound really refreshed and relaxed ready for Jacks return to school tomorrow. (My husband has his own textile fashion company hence the frequent trips to China.) I joined him a few years ago as I was a Paediatric Dietitian but disillusioned with the NHS. This year I'm not joining him on the trip due to my IVFcommitments !

Welcome back Ginny, glad you have joined us again and delighted you had a nice holiday and are ready to go ! You will probably have a dummy ET at the same time as your OST. The clinic will give you a  prescription for your drugs. If your PCT will fund it it's half the battle (my PCT doesn't fund). Feel free to ask any questions as you go along, it was all very scary to begin with  the girls are fab here and are great to answer everything ! 

Abdab and Adelaide hope the nesting is going well, when exactly are you testing ?

Emilia hope all is well with you and best of luck with your scan tomorrow. Can't wiat to hear from you once you get back online.

Just had a call from my sister-in-law and she just got a negative blood result today. It was her 2nd IVF this year(she did them back to back !) I tend to be quite private about my ttc issues but only told her as she confided in me (she is DH's sister). She is going to take a break I feel a bit like I'm under the spotlight now oh well.................. 

Off to the couch now to watch the countdown to the Oscars on E! Entertainment....I'm a big movie fan !

Cxxxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Catherine,

Whoops sorry you did tell me about the Paediatric Dietitian career but clean forgot.  Sounds like a very very interesting career.  I know my brother loves being a nutritionalist but has some difficult clients

Good luck with the first injection tomorrow.

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Girls... well DH and I cried buckets as we watched one very little but very strong heart beating away! I still can't quite believe it and I am so, so happy.

xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

What fantastic news, you both must be so delighted to have had the pregnancy confirmed by the scan. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy ahead.  

     

I hope you will stay with us as your advice will be invaluable as I start stimming tomorrow night !


Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks Catherine and I shall be here all the way! I really look forward to hearing how it all turns out for all you girls. I'm thinking positive thoughts and sending lots of


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Emilia,  sososososososo pleased for you.  what a fantastic result and wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Julia


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you had a good weekend - I didn't spend much time in front of my laptop, hence the silence! Had friends around for dinner on Saturday, which was lovely as it distracted me a bit from the 2ww. 

Emilia, congratulations on your heartbeat. It must have been such an amazing sight - I am really really happy for you! I hope all goes well for the next few months.

I'm finding today particularly difficult. I managed to work pretty well until 3pm but since then, I've been thinking of doing. It is really driving me mad    Can't feel any pg symptoms, apart from tender breasts (which is probably caused by Cyclogest!). Tomorrow is Day 10 after ET - Emilia, I know you got a   on Day 8 after ET so maybe I stand a chance to get a result too? If I get a   then I'll continue testing every other day until the 'official' date ACU gave me.
What do you think?

Abdad, how are you handling this second week of 2ww? 

Catherine, good luck for tomorrow night - Bet you never thought you'd be so excited to start poking yourself on daily basis?!?  

Hello Julia, hope you're well? Just saw your new post as I was writing this one!

Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks girls!

*Adelaide* I think as long as you are 15 days post EC then it's fine to test. Use a good pregnancy test like Clearblue. The digital one needs more pregnancy hormone than the standard 4 day early one so I'd go with that one.
I couldn't possible have waited 16 days from transfer - that's just crazy!
I'll be thinking of you and rooting for that BFP.
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for your good advice Emilia. 

I'll let you know how things are going tomorrow - you never know, I might be able to resist one more day!

I think the key is to avoid being disappointed if it's a negative, knowing that it could still turn into a positive by 4 March...

Ax


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Adelaide -Great that you checked in on us. You are so patient, try not to torment yourself and try and keep those positive vibes within   . Emilia has given sound advice.

I have two questions that I forgot to ask Catilin (my nurse) last Friday, left a message with the hospital today but unfortunately she didn't call! Will call again tomorrow maybe you can help in the meantime -

1) I'm starting stimming tomorrow (Day 6 post AF), am I to continue sniffing aswell ?

2) Injections are to be after 7pm, is there a cut off time ? I'd like to inject ~10pm ? 

Thanks girls !

Cx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Catherine,

Re: sniffing, only the nurse will be able to confirm I'm afraid - our bodies all react differently so each treatment is really bespoke. As a poor responder, I was told to stop sniffing as soon as AF arrived, but I know some ladies who continued sniffing during stimming...

Re: injections, I was told to do them around the same time early evening. I always did them between 7.30 and 8.30, straight after work. I think some hospitals don't like you waiting too late in the evening but I can't remember what ACU says...

SO...I guess I wasn't that helpful in the end, sorry!   You need to speak to ACU about sniffing so I guess they'll be able to confirm re: time. Let me know what they say so I know for next time (although I hope there won't be a 'next time' in the near future!)

Ax


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

Adelaide    .  2ww is sooo tough.  when i did iuis i just tried to distract myself, but it's so hard.

Emilia...wow, a heartbeat.  so happy to hear that lovely news.

Catherine, hope you get the answers you need...sorry i can't help, but i'm sure i'll be asking these questions soon.

Hi Julia and Abdab.

Iam in a bit of a muddle.  I booked my OST for weds as my period is so odd and i thought yesterday was just spotting. had more today, but then it kind of stopped, so really don't know when my day 3 is.  Not sure what to do. I often get spotting before my period, but i have no af symptoms...usually have tender breasts and af pains prior to coming on but have nothing.  really baffled.  should i still go ahead with the OST on weds??

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Ginny


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Catherine - would have thought that you should stop sniffing before injecting but you can clear that up with ACU tomorrow am.  If you call early before the first sniff and explain the situation I am sure someone will get to you immediately.  And for the injections they didn't say it must be early eve but that it should be at the same time.  But you can ask this tomorrow.

Ginny - for OST it does need to be done on the 3rd day and the first day of period is when you are in full flow.  So sometimes I start my AF in a halfhearted way but on the second day the full flow comes which confusingly counts as the first day for the ACU.  But again call them first thing tomorrow to confirm.  They may change the OST to Thurs or Fri.  

Adelaide - I found the testing stuff really hard.  I would almost become obsessed with it and constantly going to the loo to check if anything had happened.  So I know how difficult it is.  Try and wait at least a couple more days cos there is nothing more disheartening than the negative sign and if you are pregnant but it is too early to register you don't want that body rush of disappointment.  But then again if you can't wait!

Night night to the rest of you.

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

I was told to count day 1 of AF when you have full flow, (when I booked it the nurse said it must be full flow ! double check to be sure). You will receive an injection after the scan of Gonal -F and be asked to go back the next day -Day4 for a blood test to see how your oestrogen levels have responded. FSH should be < 10 and your oestrogen > 200.

Have you booked in for a Hycosy and Dummy ET which is done between day 6-10 ?

Let me know how you get on and feel free to ask any questions as i'm only 2 weeks ahead of you!

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine and Ginny - everyone's given you really good advice on your questions.

Catherine - ACU must tell you whether or not to keep sniffing. I had to stop but lots of people carry on. It is ok to inject at 10ish - lots of people do it before bedtime. I did it at 9pm. All ACU want is for it to be after 7 in case they are late calling with blood results and need you to change your dose at any point. As long as you inject at the same time every day within an hour, and it is after 7pm, you'll be fine.

Ginny - As everyone said ACU count day 1 as full on flow so I would call this morning and explain the situation. You may need to re-book. Hopefully af will kick in with full flow before too long.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Emilia,

Carol just rang from ACU so will continue with sniffing when I start injecting tonight.Also what she said re: injection timings you just said exactly the same so it's great to have the reassurance. 
I'll inject before bed as I like to go to the gym and sometimes dont' get back some nights until 9pm but will slowly need to reduce and stop my classes nearer to EC.

Thanks again and hope you are feeling well today  

CX


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

thank you so much for all your advice.  I phoned the clinic this morning and spoke to pippa, who told me to come in tomorrow anyway as it may just be an unusual period as i had 3 iui's back to back and it's my first natural cycle.  I am not at all convinced..i don't even feel like i have my period...no other symptoms.  the one time i actually want af to come she doesn't!!  i'm really worried this could affect the outcome of the ivf, but i guess i'll just tell the dr everything tomorrow and see what they say.  even did a pg test to make sure, even though i knew it would be negative.

glad you got some reassurance catherine.  it really makes a difference to your sanity, when you get a bit of positive feedback.  thinking of you and sending you lots of luck.

Hi to all the other girls.

Ginny


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh-My-God, just did a cheeky test late afternoon and it's definitely a   !!! Still can't believe it and DH is as stunned as I am but we are absolutely over the moon! I'm planning to do another test tomorrow morning then call ACU to organise a blood test. Gosh, this is so surreal - wanted to share the good news with all of your girls as you've really kept me sane in the last few weeks!

Emilia, our leading lady, how long did AF pains last for after you got your  ? And when did you start feeling sick? I didn't want to buy a 'baby & pregnancy' book until the result for fear I would jinx it but I'm definitely going to tomorrow. I just realised I really don't know much about pregnancy...

Lots of      for all of you still in your treatment, and of course    to the others. (As you can see, I'm in a pretty good mood right now   )

Adelaidexx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening Girls,

*Adelaide* -                 Congratulations on your , I am so delighted for you and DH. I don't blame you for testing early it would have been insane to wait until the 4th. Good luck tomorrow on your next test and with the blood test. Enjoy your evening coming to terms with the result. Is your Mum still around ?

*Ginny*- Delighted to you spoke to Pippa today and that you are going in tomorrow. Unfortuantely what happens in theory doesn't always happen in practice. When we want our AF it either is late or it doesn't come as it should.  Keep us posted how you get on.

Well, will do my first stimming jab at 10pm, will need to re-watch the DVD as it was last Friday that I was taught how to do it ! Not worried so much about the jab just more so about the mixing and that I don't shatter the vials like I did in my practice session ! 

Lets' keep the     vibes going on the thread and sending flowers to all

xxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Oooops my laptop froze before I picked the flowers so here they are for all to enjoy !


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Just logged on for a quick 'good luck Catherine for the 10pm injection' and what a huge suprise - Adelaide is PREGNANT!!!!!!

How fabulous is that?  Congrats to you and DH .

The best pregnancy book cos its funny and earthy and easy to read is 'Best friends guide to pregnancy' and can be found here. Emilia you should definitely buy this too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-Guide-Pregnancy-Everything/dp/0747533253/sr=1-1/qid=1172613427/ref=sr_1_1/202-4282876-3350255?ie=UTF8&s=books

Abdah - hoping you are still OK as you have been quiet for a while.

Ginny good luck for tomorrow.

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Well I did it ! But it took 15 minutes and I nearly lost 2 vials of Menopur    each time I was adding the saline to the vials of Menopur I couldn't stab the top of the vials properly and the plunger in the syringe starting taking off on it's own due to the vacumn created !

The injection part was fine !

Adelaide hope you get some sleep with all the excitement !

Nite nite to all !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Whoooo Hooooo!

       

      ​
Adelaide I am so thrilled for you & DH! What fantatsic news! Another ACU success story.

Re: nausea and pains: I felt mild nausea on and off before I tested and it carried on getting a little worse every day but I think that's quite unusual. Going on friends and family experience, nausea usually starts between 6 and 8 weeks of pregnancy. I still had af type pain for quite a while and I am still having pains in both of my ovaries. At the scan they said my ovaries are still swollen and I think the ovarian pain can go on right up to 16 weeks of pregnancy in some cases.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine well done for your first injection. I had all the same problems with the vacum and the vials! It's amazing how quickly you get used to it though. Just go slowly and methodically and really try and get the needle right in the centre of the vial - then it goes in easily.

You are on your way now!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your nice messages! Suffice to say, I didn't sleep very well last night! Emilia, thanks for sharing your experience - once again, it's great to have you leading the way. 

Catherine, well done on your first injection! Like Emilia said, the first one is always a bit difficult but you'll be an expert in the end! It is so exciting to finally reach this stage, isn't it? 

Ginny, let us know how things go at ACU today. Our bodies are really amazing machines - our brain tells us we want something to happen, and the rest of the body decides to do something else! I'm sure ACU will be able to determine exactly which stage of your cycle you're in though!

Abdab, how are you doing? Hope the wait isn't taking its toll. Sending you lots of    and    . 

Julia, thanks for the book recommendation, it looks great. Ooooh, so much to read and learn!

Adelaidexx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Adelaide - re symptoms when I was pregnant with Jack I didn't feel sick at all until week 7.  Could only tell I was pregnant from the blue line on the stick.  Felt like I was going to get AF all the time until week 6.  

Did have an odd metallic taste in mouth but not very strong and wine didn't taste right any more!  But when week 7 came then I really really felt it.

Enjoy the book.

Abdah still wondering where you are 

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Julia - I just ordered the book - I was bidding on one on eBay but lost out so got it from Amazon instead. I'm addicted to eBay but hardly ever get books there but as I saw a new copy going I thought I'd bid!

Feeling very sick today but trying to remind myself it's a good thing!

E
xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the praise on my 1st injection !  

This thread is turning slowly into an ACU baby club which is fantastic !! It's lovely all this baby news with Adelaide just getting your  , Emilia at the 6 week stage and Julia full of knowledge with Jack.

This is giving me lots of     vibes....may it work !!!

Ginny and I will be learning lots ! Ginny good luck at ACU, look forward to hearing from you soon.

Julia, I've taken note of the book title also and if I don't buy it for myself it'll be a nice gift for a friend or family.

Abdab, hope you are well and resting, how's the house re-location going ?

Have a nice day to all !

Cx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Emilia, hope the sickness feeling goes away. Take it easy! I'm curious to see what it's like though... (although I'll probably curse myself for saying this as soon as I get it!!). 

Julia, thanks for your 'mummy's' testimony!

All, have a good afternoon!

Axx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Adelaide.  this is such a lovely positive thread...such clever girls you are!!  You must be so happy, if you've managed to take it in yet.

Emilia, hope the nausea isn't too bad today.  apparently ginger helps.

Catherine, i always had that problem with the menopur vials when i was soing my iui...it just sucks it all back into the vial, but as long as you draw it all up, it's fine.  thinking of you lots and sending you    

I want to acu today and saw a doctor i've never seen before.  I think she said her name was dr hall, and she was lovely.  i told her about my weird af and she did a scan anyway.  my lining is still really thick, so i just need to wait to start properly.  but she was so kind about my going in and said it was as well to check, so now i just have to wait to start properly and i'll be away as there were no cysts...hooray!  come on af    

Hope you are all having good days.

Ginny

By the way, what vitamins are people taking?  
also did anyone read the times today about low fat dairy products inhibiting ovulation?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

It's great you'll be good to start soon Ginny. Let's hope af comes properly v soon.

I take Zita west first trimester ones now but was on her pre-natal supplement but I take 'Cool Oil' rather than her DHA supplement.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

That's great that you got the reassurance from ACU today, so it's just a matter of time for AF to come and then you're away !  

I just take Sanatagon Pronatal vits & minerals which have folic acid included at present, but as an ex-Dietitan I tend to look around constantly. 
Have stopped my Vit A (Cod Liver Oil supps) as the amounts were too high. I eat organic where possible and try to do the 5 helpings of fruit and veg  / day which is difficult at this time of the year.
I've read and my accupuncturist told me to not eat cold foods so where possible it's cooked foods and fruit, yogurts and water I bring to room temperature. I must read that Times article as I was told to drink a litre (not managed the full amount yet) of milk to help egg quality but I drink skimmed milk as the protein amount is the same as full fat but I don't want to be gaining extra pounds....oh no !

Most importantly choose a good vit supp like Zita West, Sanatogen Pronatal or Centrum but check if folic acid is included plus a healthy balanced diet with lots of water and sleep and you'll be fine. If you have to repeat your Hep B, C , Hiv and Rubella status ask your GP to do a full blood count to check minerals, vitamins, iron , blood sugars and cholesterol so you can see where you stand.

Have a good afternoon !

Cx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

And just to add my bit - very good advice on no cold food and drinks from Catherine.  

The full fat stuff is good advice too - yes saw that in the paper.  Dr Tarinasi (the one who has been named and shamed but gets very good results) tells women (which I keep forgetting to pass on) to drink a pint of full fat milk a day after the ET but starting now can't hurt.  Obviously folic acid.  Also a good source of omega fats.  Can just get something from your health food store and put it over your salads.

Re the sickness Emilia (another post Jack tip!) try to make sure your stomach isn't really empty as when it is the sickness gets worse.  Keep biscuits by the bed for first thing in the morning, avoid any strong smelling house cleaning stuff or any strong smells and drink ginger tea.  But nothing really gets rid of it completely - it will pass suddenly in a few weeks time.

Catherine I bet you are really skinny and nobody would see an extra pound on you!

J


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Julia,

I wish !!!! But not for long if I have to drink full fat milk, grew up on this in rural Ireland so it shouldn't be a problem . 

Cxxxxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Catherine - still bet you are skinny. 

Just noticed that you are a Virgo - no wonder you don't like full fat milk!  I love Virgos - Jack is a fully fledged one, my best friend is too and I have my moon and rising in Virgo. going now before I embarrass myself with all this astrology rubbish!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Julia - I'm trying everything including seabands and I now have very bruised wrists!

Catherine - I eat organic where possible too and I don't drink milk at all so here is my tip for protein in a healthy non milk diet... SPIRULINA POWDER! It is one of the highest protein foods there is - far higher than milk I believe and really good for you. I used about 2 heaped teaspoons of powdered pure organic spirulina every day while stimming and they said I had really high quality eggs. Not one drop of milk passed my lips!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's some info on why it's so good:

*SPIRULINA*

*As a protien supplement spirulina has a distinct advantage over other forms of supplement. Because of the important role proteins play in our overall health and well being, they are often referred to as the building blocks of life.*

Proteins are complex molecules consisting of chains of amino acids and are best known for their role in the formation and repair of structures such as muscle and bone. However, proteins and their aminos have numerous other vital functions, such as insulin management, immune system regeneration, mineral transport and anti-hypertensive properties.

Proteins are made up of 22 identified amino acids. Nine of these are essential yet the body cannot produce them, so they must be provided by the diet. Non-essential amino acids are needed also, but the body can produce these itself. Essential amino acids, plus sufficient nitrogen in foods, are needed to synthesize the non-essential amino acids.

The quality of the protein depends on the amounts of amino acids contained in a protein. The more closely the protein matches the bodys requirements the higher the quality. Spirulina is known as a complete protein due to the fact that it contains all the essential amino acids. This means we can get our necessary intake of protein without subjecting our digestive system to the hard work of processing animal products.

*Digestable Protein Unlike other forms of protein, the protein in Spirulina is 85-95% digestible, one of the highest available. In fact, Spirulina is second only to a dried egg supplment with regards to usable protein, and higher than any of the common foods in the form in which they are usually purchased.*

Being composed of soft mucopolysaccharides, Spirulina has no cellulose in its cell walls making it easy for the body to digest and assimilate.

Its amino acids are delivered to the body for almost instant absorption.

Protein digestibility is important for many people and especially important for people suffering from intestinal malabsorption or digestive disorders. Typically, many older people have difficulty digesting complex proteins and are on restricted diets. They find Spirulinas protein an ideal way of ensuring they receive the nourishment needed. Spirulina is an effective supplment for sufferers of malnutrition diseases where the ability of intestinal absorption has been damaged. Given to malnourished children, it is more effective than milk powders because milk's lactic acid can be difficult to absorb.

On top of all this, Spirulina complements vegetable proteins found in beans and pulses and increases their amino acid quality.

/links


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Emilia -Thanks for the info and very informative! I don't have a problem drinking a litre of full fat milk but just don't want the extra calories when the protein content is virtually the same as skimmed milk.
Where did you buy it from, would Holland and Barrett stock it or do I need to get it from somewhere specific, I'm really interested .

Johnny Vaughan (on Capital Radio) this morning was reminiscing about Angel Delight and especially the butterscotch flavour.It was on my mind all day had to get some on the way home , so detoured via Asda . Mixed it with semi-skimmed milk (so moving up the milk chain) and it was delicious, pure comfort food !

Julia well spotted, I am a true Virgo in every aspect !

Adelaide did you have your blood test today?

Hi to Ginny and Abdab too !

Catch up soon !

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

Ooh, Emilia, that Spirulina sounds really interesting, particularly as I do find dairy stuff a little difficult to digest.  Where can you buy it from??

Catherine, thanks for the advice on the vits...is vitamin a not such a good one?  
I listen to Johnny on capital every morning on my way to work...he's soooo funny.  I am a speech therapist so work really closely with the dietitians in my hospital...they are all skinny and beautiful.

Julia, I'm also a virgo, altho I don't actually know anything about astrology.  Anything I should be aware of??

Hi Abdab and Adelaide.  Adelaide, hope you are feeling ok today and still buzzing.

I am still waiting for af.  Feeling really impatient and got quite upset today...i just feel i spend all my time waiting.  Ho hum, let's hope tomorrow she decides to come (still don't feel any premenstrual symptoms)

Ginny


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

all,

How has everyone been today?

Just got in from the cinema, went to see 'Notes on a Scandal'fantastic acting from Judi Dench and Cate Blanchett .

Wow Ginny, you're a Speech Therapist..... a fellow paramedic and a Virgo like myself, what a small world !Thanks for the compliments on Dietitians how sweet unfortunately I'm not skinny and beautiful I just rely too much on makeup on the beauty side and the gym to work on my figure...which is a big struggle especially when Johnny Vaughan mentions a different comfort food each day...this morning it was fish finger snadwiches....but no detours home via Asda tonight !

Any sign of your AF yet ? It's sods law..when you want it to come it never does. Re: Vit A too much leads to birth defects and liver toxicity but any good pre-natal mineral and vitamin supplement will have the safe amounts.

The stimming is going well so far, feeling some twinges around my ovaries so I take that as a good sign. Off to ACU tomorrow morning for my 1st E2 bloods.

Emilia, Adelaide, Julia and Abdab, hope you all had a good day!

Signing off to watch last nights episode of 'Desperate Housewives ' now so nite nite to all !



xxxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I think powdered pure spirulina can be tough to get but I buy quite large bottles of mine from The Haelen Centre in Crouch End, North London. I would imagine Fresh and Wild might do it too. I'll look online and see if there are any online shops selling it and get back to you all.

Hope everyone's feeling well today?


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning,  Emilia you are 7 weeks pregnant!!!  Amelia any results from your blood test?  Abdah are you near to testing?  Catherine and Ginny I wish I did something as practical and helpful to the community as you two.  Virgos do like to be of service to others and that is probably why you have ended up in these professions.

I am off to Jack's school where my brother is giving a talk to all the kids about nutrition - should be interesting as I have been instructed on my way over to get a pound of lard and some rubber gloves!

And notes on a scandal was great - my second cousin Patrick did the screenplay (but I don't get invited to his glam parties so the link is a bit tenuous) so I was rooting for him to win the Oscar but no luck.  We say The Departed on dvd yesterday and thought it so didn't deserve to win best director and film.  May director but there were so many better films to have won best picture award.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Julia


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Morning!!

Hope youare all having good saturdays.  I slept for 11 hours and feel so much better, and af arrived yesterday so we can begin tomorrow with the ost!!

Catherine, thanks for the tips on the vits...i had great trouble finding a prenatal supplement with vit a.  do you get it from codliver oil?  anded up buying immunace, which has 800 microgram.  maybe i'll go back to boots and get a different supplement.  It's definitely not included in pregnacare.  also what is a safe amount?  Does it matter if you tke lots prior to being pregnant?

I also take magnesium and co-enzyme q-10 up to ovulation.

DH and I have been discussing which film to see tonight.  Hewants to see blood diamond and i want to see notes on a scandal as i read the book a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  also heard blood diamond is good, so guess i can always see notes on a scandal with the girls.

Emilia, Abdab, Julia and Adelaide hope you are having good weekends...the sun is trying to beat the rain...come on sun.

Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - hope you're all well and feeling good today? I feel sick as a dog and nothing is making it better! I've tried every morning sickness cure going and just can't wait for my accupuncturist to some back on Monday! She's been away for 4 weeks in Malaysia and I have seriously missed her! I feel guilty for moaning but it is a weird feeling and I'm not good at being ill at the best of times because I rarely am.

I agree* Julia* - The Departed did not deserve the Oscar. I was upset that Peter O Toole didn't win best actor for Venus - I thought that was a dead cert. I haven't seen Notes on a Scandal yet but as a writer I'm very impressed with your tenuous link there - not that tenuous even if you don't get the party invites!

How's things with you* Adelaide*? Any symptoms yet? I hope you manage to avoid the sickness and are one of those lucky women that never gets it.

How's stimming going* Catherine*? Any side affects or are you feeling ok?

*Abdab* - how are you doing?

Well done for af arrival *Ginny* - now you can get going. Weird being glad to get af isn't it!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Dear Ladies

Do any of you know anything about Egg Sharing at your clinic and the costs involved and the success rates?  I am very interested in any info you might have.

Thanks Jappa xx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Jappa,

I have looked at the ACU website but they don't have any stats on egg doners/egg sharing. But you can find out about the treatment they offer on

http://www.conception-acu.com/subpage.cfm?level1Id=3&level2Id=23

or

http://www.conception-acu.com/subpage.cfm?level1Id=3&level2Id=18

Congrats on your little boy! 

Emilia - sorry about the sickness but acupuncturist should be able to help. I think you are really at the peak period at the moment - I remember being pretty much glued to the sofa around this time.

Ginny - well done on AF - I really enjoyed the wishing it would come during the IVF process just for a change.

Catherine, Adelaide and Abdah how are you all doing?

Adelaide - which film did you see? My next one is Dream girls (corny I know but I think I will enjoy), followed by Blood Diamond, the Clint Eastwood letters and maybe Venus if Emilia thinks Pete O is so great. I really liked Ellen De generes at the Oscars but why did she have to change so often?

Off to a muddy game of football with Jack - enjoy your Sunday's everyone.

Julia


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I thought I'd say hello as I'm just about to start IVF at UCH with Dr Ranieri. Here's a bit of background information...

After trying for a baby for 2 years with no success we had various tests and then tried IUI, which successfully worked on the third go. On my fortieth birthday I gave birth to my daughter who is now eighteen months old. We are now trying for another baby and I was advised to have another HSG as my previous pregnancy resulted in an emergency C-section. This showed that my fallopian tubes are blocked and the best chance of getting pregnant will be IVF. I'm going for a Dummy ET next week. For some reason I feel really nervous this time and I'm really worried about the side effects of the drugs as the dosage needs to be higher than last time. It would be great to hear from anyone with any advice.
Thanks
nome


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Nome,

Welcome to the ACU thread! I recently completed IVF under Dr Ranieri due to blocked tubes. Although I am only 35 (nearly 36) I also had to have quite a high dose at 4 ampoules of Menopur. I have to say that I really didn't have any side affects at all until after egg collection when I had swelling and pain in my ovaries. The actual drugs were fine.

I did acupuncture right through my treatment, twice a week with an acupuncturist who specialises in treating IVF patients. The acupuncture helps reduce any side affects, keep you calm and rational and maximises your fertility, egg quality and the treatment in general.

I got 15 eggs of which 11 fertilised normally. We had 11 top grade embryos and decided to take them to blastocyst. 6 made it and we had 2 put back and froze 4. I'm now just over 7 weeks pregnant and a very happy lady! I was amazed it worked first time and I put it down to a combination between the acupuncture and the brilliance of the treatment at acu. Dr Ranieri even did our actual transfer and was wonderful.

I hope that helps a bit. I think ACU is a great choice and all the consultants there are really good. I think we've all had different ones on here and everyone has seemed really happy. The nurses & embryologists are amazing - really supportive and helpful and it makes the whole experience much more bearable.

I don't know if age is a factor in terms of side affects from the drugs. I think Julia might be able to answer that one - Julia?

I hope your cycle is sucessful and feel free to ask anything at all.

xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all keeping good and that your weekends are going well, eventhough it's just started to rain up here in N. London. Looks like I'm in to watch a DVD and reading the newspapers !

*Emilia,* you poor thing with his sickness, have you tried toast and dry biscuits ! Only another day to go before your accupunturist returns and hopefully she will ease it !  Here's a hug

*Julia,* yes I agree with you and Emilia that Peter O' Toole should have got the Oscar. Haven't seen Dream Girls yet but saw Blood Diamond which was fantastic and it's based on real facts but just a bit violent as well. Next on my film list is Venus and the Last King of Scotland. Hope you didn't get too muddy playing football !

*Ginny* - that 's great about you getting AF, hope the OST went well this morning, you'll be back in again tomorrow for you blood test. Are you having a Dummy ET and Hycosy ?

*Nome * - welcome, don't worry about the doses of medication you'll be on while having IVF. The girls on here are great to advise and with your main aim of falling pregnant again it will be worth it all. ACU are great to advise and reassure you on any worry that you may have.

*Jappa* welcome, unfortunatley I cannot help but Julia has pointed you in the right direction.

Adelaide and Abdab, hope you are both well.

All well with me. Couldn't log on after accupunture on Friday night as it wipes me out ! Got the result of my 1st E2 blood result - 447 so continuing on 4 x Menopur. Having my 1st scan tomorrow. I feel great.......no diva moments but just a few twinges around my ovaries so I take that as a good thing that there are lots of lovely follies developing    
Went to visit a friend in Epping Forest yesterday (as DH is at his Trade Show in China) we went for a massage and the threrpaist took a liking to massaging my stomach, I nearly jumped off the bed with the discomfort I had to abruptly stop her !!

Hope you all have a nice afternoon !

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,

just back from ost.  back tomorrow at 9.30 for blood test, then hycosy and dummy transfer of fri afternoon. 

Hi Nome, welcome to the thread.  when do you start??

Hi Jappa and welcome.  hope you get the answers you're looking for.

Catherine, good luck tomorrow.  what time are you going tomorrow? may see you there.  last king of scotland is an amazing film.  

Emilia, hope the sickness isn't too unbearable.

hi to adelaide, julia and hope you are ok abdab.

hope all your sundays are restful
Ginny


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

That's great that all went well this morning for you and you're booked in for you for your dummy ET and Hycosy on Friday. You're on your way now !

My scan is at 9.15 tomorrow morning.....ooh we may meet ! So your DH won on the cinema choice then, I'm looking forward to seeing that film also.

CX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Venus and Last King of Scotland are both amazing films - definitely watch them! 

I just got some lovely Duchy's Ginger Refresher drink and it takes the edge of the sickness - well for a few minutes at least! I can't believe how grumpy and miserable I've been about it! I always used to get so annoyed when people whinged about morning sickness thinking they were lucky to be pregnant and should just shut up! But OMG I am actually shocked at how bad this is - I sincerely hope you girls escape this aspect of pregnancy! I'm very lucky to work from home because if I had an office based job I'd have lost it by now!

Anyway - I shall stop my whinging and hope my wonderful accupuncturist can banish this for a few days at least.

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Just back from a weekend in Suffolk to find a very busy thread. Welcome Nome and Jappa! I had a very relaxing weekend with a couple of friends and their lovely 4-year old little girl. Lots of walks and yummy food. Did any of you see the moon eclipse last night? It was really an amazing sight!

Looks like you're all doing well (apart from poor Emilia and her nausea - hope it'll pass soon so you can at least enjoy your evening!). 

Catherine, fingers crossed for lots of follies tomorrow morning!

Ginny, hope all goes well with your OST results and the hycosy/dummy ET on Friday. It's exciting to start doing the preliminary investigation, isn't it?

Nome, I was a on the highest dose of Menopur (6iu) and was fine. I was tired and was quite uncomfortable for the first 4-5 days but then everything went fine and I ended up with 9 eggs which all fertilized, and 6 embryos pushed to blastocyst. 

Jappa, I can't really help on your specific question, but I must say the ACU team has always been really helpful and professional in all my dealings with them so I would really recommend them. 

Julia, how are you? By the way, I've ordered the book you recommended - can't wait to receive it next week!

Abdad, we miss you and hope all is fine with you. Let us know where you are. 

Hope you all have a nice Sunday evening. I'm about to have a bath (can't wait, it's the first one since EC!) then a DVD snuggled up on the sofa!

Adelaidexx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks ladies for all your replies I am going to phone the ACU tomorrow and ask for an info pack.

Jappa xx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your replies and reassurance regarding the high dosage of drugs I'm going to be taking. I'm definitely going to look into acupuncture. Does anybody know if reflexology helps too?
I'm going to the ACU on Thursday for my Dummy ET. Good luck everyone with all your treatment and congratulations to Emilia and Adelaide on your good news. UCH is obviously the place to be!
Cheers
nome


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Nome - yes reflexology can work like acupuncture of you find a practitioner who understand the ivf protocol. It's great for anyone who can't stand the needles too!

Catherine - I can't believe you're at the scan for follies point already! I told you time would fly! Hope all is good today and let us know how you get on.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Nome - my acupuncturist was very sniffy about having reflexology AND acupuncture so maybe check with both of them that they are OK with you to have other treatments.  Then again it might just be my one!  I had my son at 39 and then had trouble conceiving for the second.  Was unsure of IVF but it was OK.  Just makes you very tired so factor in lots of rest time with the treatment.

Adelaide - what were the results of your blood test.  Assuming all good.

Emilia - another pregnant friend of mine (got pregnant first time trying) has called her first 3 months the first trimester blues - as she felt so grumpy, sick etc.  BUT she now feels great.  So while you haven't got the blues hang on to the fact that you are going to glow very soon.  Plus I think if you get pregnant through IVF, IUI etc then you aren't questioning your pregnancy at all (like she is) you are v. likely to be so happy that it has happened to you that it takes the edge off the discomfort.

Catherine and Ginny good luck for today.

Saw King Kong last night - we got a free DVD so watched it - and it was really scary and actually quite good - was a bit snotty about watching it although not sure I would recommend it.

Also saw the eclipse which was great. Astrologically it was in the sign of virgo - and this means that decisions we make, things we let go of, and things we finish have significance in the future and even more so if you are virgo, pisces, have some virgo in your chart or lots of planets in your 6th house. Apparently it is an excellent time to give up an old habits!

I come on to say one small thing and end up writing an essay!

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

How are we all today on this lovely spring day !

Just back from ACU, feeling very uncomfortable this morning.   My scan showed my uterine lining at 7mm, and I had 10 follicles on each side measuring 9-10mm, hence the 'heavy' feeling I'm having ! They mentioned that I may have slight PCOS but I do not have the classic symptons and this could be contributing to my failure to conceive. But in IVF when stimming this is not a problem as I will produce lots of follies but need to be careful that I do not over stimulate and develop OHSS.
Had another blood test so will await their call tonight re: any changes in my Menopur dosage.

Ginny hope you got on well today, maybe we were in the waiting room together !

Emilia, hope you are ok, did you manage to make an appointment with your accupunturist ? Were you on the phone at 9am ? How was the Duchy Ginger drink, did it help?

Julia, that's good about the eclipse and the virgo sign as I'm a virgo hopefully it may bring me some     vibes.

Nome, I've not had any reflexology but Julia and Emilia have pointed you in the right direction.

Adelaide, Abdab and Jappa how are you all ?

Must dash !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Catherine,

Well lots of follies is a very good thing and don't worry about ohss as they will monitor you v closely.

It is strange though because they said exactly the same thing to me about pcos. I have no symptoms, ovulate every month and have a regular cycle. I've had numerous scans and 2 lap&dyes where they said my ovaries were absolutely normal yet ACU said I have mild pcos! It does make you wonder if they have more expertease, better scanners or some incredible ability to see it where no one else has! Anyway - I don't know how you felt but I was a bit put out to hear I had yet another fertility issue!!!!!

With 20 follies it's no wonder you feel full and heavy and I imagine like me after EC you'll have some bloating from the big ovaries but at least it means you are very likely to have lots of lovely eggs! 

My ginger drink helped a bit - I'm trying not to whinge today! My acupuncturist is still away!!!!! waiting on her call!

xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

Thanks for the reassurance !  

Yes , I did feel a bit blown away hearing about I having borderline PCOS. Likewise I have a regular cycle- 30 days and ovulate monthly and do not have the classic PCOS symptons! Will not dwell it on it too much as I must practice my positive thinking and visualisation !

Glad you are feeling a bit better today and the ginger drink is working somebit , hope you hear from your accupunturist soon with an appointment !

Have a good afternoon

Cx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Catherine, well done on developing all these follicles - already looks promising for EC! Hope they won't make you too uncomfortable in the meantime. 

Julia, my hCG levels on Thursday were 665 so all good. I'm now waiting with impatience our scan on 15 March - can't wait to know if I've got one or two beans growing inside me!

Sorry for the short post - I am feeling absolutely miserable today with flu symptoms. FYI, I've been advised by ACU that it's fine to take normal doses of paracetamol. That's good news because I'm not sure how I would survive if I wasn't able to take any painkillers at all!  

Hope everybody else is fine. 
Adelaidex


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

Adelaide, poor you...ther's so much flu about.  hope you start to feel better soon.

Emilia, glad you have found something to help the sickness a bit.

Catherine, i'm sure we must have been in the waiting room at the same time as we arrived a little early (and got seen early which was a nice surprise).  Sounds like your follies are working hard. well done.  re the pcos, i have been told that i have pco (without the s) as i do not have any of the symptoms, exept that on the scan my ovaries appear polycystic.  however, some doctors say that it is normal for someone of my age to have lots of immature follies, others say "ooh, you are polycystic".  i'm not convinced that i always ovulate and my cycle is slightly irregular, so it's all a bit confusing.  i just think that the treatment will be pretty much the same whatever is going on with my ovaries, so try not to think about it too much.  however i know it can be a bit miserable to hear another issue on the long road to conception.

Nome, sounds like you are 1 day ahead of me, i've got my hycosy and dummy transfer on friday.  hope yours goes well.  have you already had an OST?

Julia, the eclipse was beautiful.  thanks for the astrological info.  hopefully it will bring some good news.

Hope all of you have good mondays.

Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Gutted I missed the eclipse - i think I'm in this bubble of all day sickness and tiredness and didn't even know it was hapenning! As a pisces it sounds like it might have been good to know about Julia! Is it too late to act on?!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Emilia - don't need to have seen it but will feel its effects so you are off the hook!  

When is/was your birthday so I can return the card compliment?!

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Phew - thought I'd missed out on something there! I'd love to know more about the astrology of it. On Friday I had two endings - could that be the eclipse? My phone crashed and burned even though it's only a few months old and a work thing that was a dead cert got shelved! Is there an upside to these endings? 

My birthday is March 10th though I am not particularly excited! I can't face eating any nice food and can't drink so it may just be me, dh and some ginger tea in front of the telly! Maybe I can have another birthday once the first trimester is over!


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Ginny - good luck on Friday. I'm not sure whether I've had an OST test or not. I've had various blood tests, testing my FSH levels. That was when Dr Ranieri said I'd need a hight dosage of drugs. I must admit last time I was there I was quite overwhelmed with it all so I'm going to make sure I ask all the right questions on Thursday.

ps I'm another Virgo!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Ginny - I never asked all the questions and eventually wrote lists before I went!  Hope you get all the answers on Thursday.

Emilia - well the other thing that might be affecting you is mercury is in pisces and is retrograde and it started on Friday!.  This will mean things break, journeys are disruptive, nothing goes smoothly so I wonder if that is the reason for your phone and your project shelved.  However things often start again when the retrograding has finished (8th March) so maybe your project will somehow be reborn.  Do you know what your mercury is in?

Adelaide - sorry about the flu - good levels from blood test and just imagine twins! 

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just had a call from ACU, my E2 today was 3392 (day 7) which is a jump from last Friday which was 447 (day 5) so Dr Rainieri asked to reduce my Menopur to 2 vials / night until  Wednesday. I hope I'll feel more confortable every bump and on my drive home was painful to day the least !

Julia, your astrological knowledge is fascinating !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Catherine *- my E2 went a bit crazy too bt they dropped me down to 2 vials, then 1 1/2 and then 1 and it was all fine for EC so hopefully they will monitor you really closely and get your levels where they should be. It shows you are responding well to the drugs which is better than being a slow responder or not responding at all as some people do. I'm sure it will all level out when you drop the dose. Poor you though - I know that feeling of being so full and the pain can be quite unbearable at times. Be prepared to take some time off after EC as it may be quite sore for a few days as you have so many follies.

*Julia *- you have an amazing knowledge of astrology - I love it! I have no idea where Mercury is for me. I'd love to get my chart done properly but have no idea where or how to go about it. I know a bit about Mercury being retrograde and that makes perfect sense as to why Friday was a big mess for me. I like the idea things may be reborn - yesterday I spoke to my script editor and she said they were looking for another slot for the project & was really hopeful so it is a definite possibility. Please feel free to update me on anything that's affecting Pisces this year at any time!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today? *Adelaide* - how's your flu.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning !

OMG...... I feel great this morning   well not really just a bit better than yesterday !! Reducing my Menopusr to 2 vials at present has done the trick.......I don't feel like I have a hippo stomach ! Yikes.


Emilia - Thanks for the feedback. Was on another thread last night and got really scared reading about girls who had nice mature follies but at EC they collected no eggs !!!!! There are still so many obstacles to climb...1) no: of mature follies at EC 2) No: eggs collected 3) Egg quality 4) Fertilisation  5) ET at embryo or blastocyst stage 6) Implantation...... I suppose I must stay focused and positive !
How are you feeling today is the sickness the same or has it subsided any bit !

Julia - sorry out of my depth on this astrology chit chat, just know my Virgo traits but love reading your messges as I'm learning loads !

Hope everyone else is well and Adelaide how's the flu ?

Sending everyone some rainbows as we have just had a shower of rain here !

        

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

So glad you feel better Catherine - that's great.

There are a lot more stages to worry about but I found it helped to just focus on each stage as it hapenned and visualise what was meant to be hapenning. It sounds like you responded really well to the drugs and have lots of follies so the chances are there will be lots of mature eggs - hopefully great quality ones. How many days until EC for you Catherine?

I still feel horibly sick but I'm just doing my best to cope with it. DH is elated that I feel sick since it's a good sign! I'm seeing my accupuncturist tomorrow - she didn't get back from Malaysia until late last night so can't really work today. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia, 

You poor thing, at least you've got your accupuncture appt tomorrow and hopefully it will ease the symptons  .
I can understand your DH being elated aswell as yourself but dealing with the symptons is another thing ! Are you managing to eat well ?

Yes, you are right just focus on each stage and keep positive, EC is estimated for next Tuesday 13th !

Thanks again !

Cx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

I am really sick today - some horrible bug that has really laid me low and even turning on the computer was a bit too much!  Luckily DH took DS to school.

V quickly - Catherine good news about feeling better.  Just deal with one stage at a time and assume that it is all going to go swimmingly. Or if you want to worry about something slightly different you could start thinking about which school to send your offspring too (positive thinking assuming there will be loads of them)!  

Emilia - pregnant friends who were vvvvv sick usually had girls!  Will give you info on where to get chart when better.

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Gosh that has come round quickly! One week to go. Just think in three weeks time you could be doing that test and getting a lovely big BFP!

Eating with morning sickness is so hard - I really don't have an appetitie to eat anything! I'm forcing myself to eat fruit and that's not too bad but when I look at meat and veg on a plate I just can't face it. I'm eating little and often as they suggest but I could happily eat nothing at all if it wasn't for Boo Boo (we decided it was Bumps that didn't make it!)

Incidentally everyone - I was using Zita Wests v expensive pre-natal and the First trimester supplements but when I ran out yesterday I bought some that a friend recommended. They're Boots own brand and have the DHA within the one vitamin supplement. All the quantities seem very good and they are 3 for 2 at the moment. You can take them pre conception & through pregnancy and taking one pill is so much easier than remembering to take Zita's 3 times a day plus the DHA capsules.

Julia - so sorry you're feeling rough - it seems to be going round. I hope you're right as I would love a girl because my sister has 3 boys and the family needs a bit of balance - though of course I'll be happy whatevere I get.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Julia, you poor thing ! I hope you can get some rest and DH can look after DS .

Emilia, that's exciting that it could be a girl ! Will you ask at your 16/20 week scan or wait for the big surprise ?


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

evening,

just back from seing nots on a scandal.  thought it was really excellent.

catherine, i can really relate to the worry and thinking of all the hurdles.  i am trying to think of only one thing at a time too but it is really hard,and then i get fixated on little details to worry about!!  the girls here have given good advice about one step at a time...i'll try to do that too!!

emilia, hope you are feeling ok this evening.

julia, wish you better.

hi to adlaide, nome and abdab, wherever you are.

i spoke to my gp today.  unfortunately my pct won't fund the drugs at all.  i then asked if i could be referred for nhs ivf.  the wait is 3 years! ! !  my gp recommended waiting and seeing the result of this ivf.

not sure if anyone saw bbc breakfast on fri.  dh's cousin is an mp and he was on there talking about nhs ivf (he and his wife had ivf as he had cancer when he was 24)  it's good to see that ivf is widely discussed, but it really is a postcode lottery in terms of who is entitled/prioritised or how long the waiting list is.

hope you are all ok this evening

Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ginny - this whole postcode lottery business makes me so mad. We were on an 18 month nhs waiting list but just weren't prepared to wait. Past 35 18 months is just too long - I wasn't going to sit around watching my chances get slimmer by the day. But it makes me really upset because there are so many people out there with no other option - no way of raising the finance for private treatment. I'm really sorry you didn't get your drugs - it would have at least been something.

Catherine - I will definitely be asking the sex of the baby. I think a surprise is the last thing I've just been through labour! I'm too much of a  control freak and I want to be all prepared!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How's everyone today ?

*Ginny * - glad you enjoyed the film ! Sorry to hear your GP can't fund your medication. I was in the same boat, but you can have your blood tests for Hep B, C, HIV and Rubella done through them. Once you get the go-ahead to start and have your medication there is an excellent thread on buying drugs cheaper. I got mine from Pharmasure in Watford and had them the next day and saved over £550 on the Menopur alone! Were you on Menopur before when having your IUI and where did you get from then ?

Unfortunately I didn't see BBC breakfast last Friday but there is a lot of talk in the media at present re: the Postcode Lottery....but put yourself on the NHS list and see how this cycle goes at ACU.(Remember you will have had all your tests done at ACU...not sure if that helps spped things up) I'm on my NHS List and the wait is 2yrs! Madness.............. 

Like Emilia said take each hurdle as it comes as I read a thread the other night of a lady who had 15 follicles at EC and all were empty and full of fluid and that freaked me out ! So stay positive and surround yourself with the colour orange and that means having DH ...wear the colour !!! 

*Emilia* - how are you feeling today, did you get to see your accupunturist ? Are you sure you are not a VIRGO as we share same characteristics as I'm a bit of a control freak of my life and like everything organised.

*Julia,* hope you are feeling better today ! 

Hi to *Adelaide, Noma, Jappa ** and Abdab.*
Had my day 9 scan today so have 21 follies developing and am really feeling them and they are around 13mm and the uretus lining is 10mm. Awaiting E2 results tonight. Still on 2 x vials of Menopur at present. Still manage to go spinning every other night despite the discomfort but that will have to end at the weekend.

*Emilia / Julia / Adelaide*, after EC and ET how did you go home ? I tube it to ACU for my appointments but should DH drive / take a cab home ?

Have a good afternoon!

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

hi Catherine - no I'm definitely a Pisces - I also get very emotionally involved in any sob story or hard luck case and feel like a martyr much of the time too! those are all Pisces! But I love Virgos - DH is one and my sister and it's just possible that the baby will be one too if she gets here early!

We got a cab back from ACU. We found both times it took us about 30 seconds to hail a black cab which got us home without the stress of parking round there! As long as you're prepared to fake a toothache when the cabbie asks what you've been having done at Eastman Dental Hospital it's fine!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia,

Thanks for the tip when I hail the cab, must just remember to hold my jaw and not my stomach !!!

Cx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

I know this is going to sound really stupid but could you tell me what stimming and coasting is. Until I go to the ACU tomorrow with my list of questions I feel like I'm really clueless! 
Thanks
Nome


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nome,

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow is this for OST ?

Re: your questions -

'Stimming' means stimulation and in this instance the ovaries to produce lots of follicles with the use of follicle stimulation drugs (I inject Menopur). 

'Coasting' my understandig of this is when your blood levels of E2 (oestradiol, a hormone produced by the oocytes (immature eggs) in the follicles as they grow with stimulation) increases rapidly and the egg collection is delayed or post-poned short term until the E2 has decreased. One is carefully monitored at this time.  There was a lady called Abdab on this thread who recently went through this but went on have two embryos transfered.

I hope this helps and if anyone wants to correct and / add to my explanations feel free .

Good luck tomorrow.
Cx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls.....laptop keeps crashing bye


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi

Catherine - Thanks for that. It's all beginning to slowly make more sense. It's my Dummy EC tomorrow so I'll let you know how that goes. Feeling very tired at the moment, hope I not coming down with something. My DP and DD are recovering from flu.

Hope everyone else is okay.
Nome


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Am back on my feet (*Nome* hope you aren't coming down with the same thing but good luck for dummy ET today) and off to a course for the next couple of days in Regents Park so can walk from Camden via Fresh and Wild (Emilia I am sure will know and love this place!).

*Catherine* - definitely get a cab from outside ACU and most cabbies don't even know about the hospital so might not even ask questions. Pleased you are feeling less, well less really!

*Emilia * - chart info on its way.

I am really getting worried about *Abdah* - no word for a while and must have tested this past weekend. Abdah if you are out there please let us know how you are getting on. Otherwise I am going to call Trudie at ACU and get her to confirm that you are OK!!!

Hi to *Adelaide* and *Ginny*.

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Julia *you are a star! I definitely want to get my chart done so any info appreciated. Do you do astrology yourself or just know lots about it? You seem to know so much. I find it absolutely fascinating.

I'm so glad you asked out to Abdah - please let us know you are ok Abdah - we are all here if you need support and if you don't just say and we'll all back off. We're just worried about you.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

HI Girls,

Hope you are all well on this lovely spring morning !

*Julia * - glad you are feeling better, and that you'll enjoy your walk to you course in Regents Park...feeling jealous and that you'll have a few stopovers in Fresh and Wild, I love that store!

*Emilia*, how are you feeling, did you manage to see your acupuncturist ?

Abdab, I too miss you as we love your quirky take on all this IVF process, you really make us laugh. I see that you have not been active on this thread since 23rd Feb. I hope you will pop in to talk with us as we are all friends sharing this fertility journey together.

Hi to Adelaide, Ginny and Nome.

All well here, E2 was 8350 yesterday (day 9 stimming) so it doubled from Monday so my medication is reduced to 1x vial Menopur and I feel so much better in myself. Spinning was agony last night sitting on the bike seat and bouncing so I've stopped.

DH is back from his Trade Show in China tonight so as  is regmental at the moment my party piece tonight he can watch me inject but he missed the good part of mixing 4 vials. 1 vial now is not so exciting !!

Have a good day to all !

Cxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everybody, 

Just to let you know I'm back in the world of the living! I've been completely wiped out by the flu and today is the first day I can (just) sit in front of my computer.

Catherine, glad to see things are progressing swiftly for you. You must be happy to have DH back with you for the final stage! Regarding your question about EC and ET, we actually drove to ACU both time. We used a parking on Judd Street, round the corner from ACU. Anyway, the nurses will tell you that you should definitely not take public transport after both interventions. 

Hope everybody's good. Sorry for the short message but I'm still not feeling very well and I have hips of work stuff I need to sort out whilst I have the energy. 

   for all of you. 

Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Catherine - yes i really think you should give the spinning a rest! Can't believe you are still spinning on day 9 of stimming! Your poor ovaries! not long to go now - v exciting!

I saw my acupuncturist and the sickness is definitely better today but still there. I think the needles only keep it at bay for about 3 days at a time but it's nice to have a reprieve!

Adelaide - glad you're a little better and back on your feet. I've had a bit of a cold and I never get colds. I guess our babies are taking everything and leaving us with low immune systems.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

hope you have all had good days.

Catherine, i was thinking about what you were saying about that lady on the other thread whho had lots of follies but no eggs...i think they can tell from your oestrogen levels how many eggs you are likely to have.  that was certainly the case with the iui...so i think they would have said if they were concerned.  hope that puts your mind at rest a little.

emilia, so pleased you have had a little respite from the sickness...it must be really tiring.

julia, hope the stars are saying good things for all of us virgos.

nome, hope it all went well today.

I am feeling so nervous about tomorrow.  i have been okay and now i'm home from work i feel sick thinking about it.  i guess it's the unknown...will my bloods come back ok?  will the hycosy hurt??  trying not to be a wuss, but really don't like pain!!  however, will go thru anything for the end result.  i find being busy is really helpful...just carrying on as normal, but it's always there in the back of my mind (sometimes the front of my mind!)  

any advice for the dummy transfer or hycosy? 

Ginny


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Ginny,

Don't worry too much about ET and Hycosy. To be honest, I didn't enjoy mine at all but that's probably because I have a very tight cervix, meaning there wasn't much space for them to do the procedure. Even though, it didn't last more than 15 mins and I had DH there to hold my hand. One piece of advice though - tell him to avoid telling you jokes to relax you, laughing was definitely not helping the whole process    On the other hand, I know that some women don't have any issues at all with these investigations. Just remember that after tomorrow, you'll be one step closer from starting the Tx, and the ACU team will have a pretty clear idea of what's happening inside!

Nome, how did it go for you today? 

Emilia, really sorry you're feeling so sick. Must admit sickness still has to hit me but let's hope it won't for a few more days/weeks...

Catherine, can't believe you're still spinning - I was so bloated from the day I started stimming that any thought of physical activity was replaced by chocolate eating instead...

Everybody else, I hope you're well? 

Axx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

What a day!

Ginny - Just to say try not to worry and good luck tomorrow. The Dummy EC is just like having a scan with a full bladder. The worst thing was trying not to wet myself in the waiting room. I didn't have to have a Hycosy so I can't comment on that I'm affraid.

Then it was off to see the nurse, thankfully armed with all my questions. I asked why I hadn't had an OST and if I should have one. This obviously set off alarm bells and she disappeared for ages, came back and said I definitley should and couldn't carry on with the treatment until this was all sorted out. Apparantly I was meant to see Dr R again but I didn't actually know it. This is why I've been quite confused with some of the terminology used on the thread. Anyway although I was initially disappointed knowing I've got to wait another month, at least I feel like I'm not jumping into something without having the answers to some of my questions.
And to top it all I was nearly booked in for IUI next week as they got mixed up with my notes.
Nome x


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Having been feeling sick now since Tuesday I really sympathise with you *Emilia.* Its very draining isn't it and I have only had it for 3 days - you have been at it for weeks!

And in answer to the astrology question - always been interested in it and then did an amazing evening course for a year somewhere in Russel Square a while ago. I used to do charts myself - but its very complicated and open to mistakes so now use the internet instead. The place I usually use has disappeared so have asked a friend for some advice and will get back to you. Another way of doing it is to go to an astrologer and I know a really great one who has a fantastic historical view on astrology and makes the reading feel deep and powerful yet amusing. So if you are interested in that route let me know and I will email details. I am still into astrology but mostly when it is connected to astronomy - my next interest!

So you should all know that mercury is about to start moving again and will be back to normal on Monday but this weekend there could be a flurry of activity/information as it regenerates. Again mostly important for virgos, piceses, geminis and sags.

*Nome* - I found you have to be careful with ACU as they do make annoying mistakes like this. I got called in for an OST when I had already had one. So don't feel scared to ask questions either face to face or by the phone.

*Adelaide * - pleased you are feeling better; *Catherine* can't believe you are spinning either; *Ginny* - I have the prize for the worlds most nervous from the ACU but I managed to get through it and I am still here so you will be fine!

Julia


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello again

Just a quick question...I know there's a thread on where to buy drugs but today when I mentioned to the nurse about getting them somewhere other than the hospital, she gave me a comp slip for Grafton pharmacy in Tottenham Court Road. Has anyone tried them? 
Nome


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Nome,

We got our first prescription from the Grafton Pharmacy, but it was paid for by the NHS so I can't tell you how they compare with other cheap pharmacies. If you're not sure, it's probably best to give them a call to check how much they charge (Menopur being the most expensive drug of the Tx). I went through Ali at Fazeley, who was really arranging and sent everything via next day delivery. I know some ladies here used Pharmasure. There is also another Ali, in Shadwell, who is cheap too - and you can save on the delivery cost if you don't mind going to Shadwell yourself. The phone numbers for Ali at Fazeley, Ali in Shadwell and Pharmasure are all on the thread you mentioned in your post. 

Best is to give them all a call to see their various costs and how much they charge for delivery. You can also discuss with them whether they're happy to give you parts only of your prescription, so you don't buy everything in advance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

oooh yes please Julia - can you email me the astrologer's details - I'd love to ahve my chart done properly. Sorry you've been feeling rough   it really is draining isn't it? Oh and thank you very much for my lovely birthday card!

Good luck with the dummy transfer and hycosy Ginny. I found my hycosy completetly painless - didn't even feel it but I didn't have it done at ACU - it was actually on the nhs. I'm sure it will be fine but good luck.

Hi everyone else - sorry not to do any more personal message - just feeling SO SICK!

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

thanks for your support and encouragement.  didn't sleep well last night...been feeling really sick, and thought it was because i was nervous, but now think i've caught a bug...sore throat, stomach ache etc.  hope it clears up quickly.

emilia, sorry you still feel rough...horrible feeling.  just think of your beautiful beanie.

hi to everyone else.

Ginny


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all so well.

*Emilia* - sorry you're still feeling so poorly ! It's been a while now so just concentrate on little and often meals and hopefully appointments with your accupunturist will help keep it all under some sort of control for you !

*Julia* - wow this charting is fascinating, glad they are good things out there for Virgos and it may bring me some    

*Adelaide * - you sound like you are doing really well. Glad you feel so much better in yourself, has the good news finally sunk in ?

*Nome*- glad the dummy ET went well and that you are now scheduled in for your OST. I found both procedures ok but controlling a full bladder was difficult even so that I had to go empty it in between procedures. It was not very dignigied running down the corridor with a towel around my waist and bumping into Dr Ozturk on route !!!! Don't worry about the 1 month wait for OST, reads lots and you'll be prepared for all that's ahead. I got my prescription form Pharmasure but as Adelaide pointed out call those other pharmacies and price your drugs, part / full prescriptions and delivery times and costs. All were so helpful.

*Ginny*, best of luck for the OST today are you having a dummy ET at the same time ?

Well back from ACU, have 21 follies and boy do I feel it ......!!!!... I feel like I'm growing a zoo inside of me. So it looks like I'm scheduled for EC on Monday (the theatre list is full..wow) but awaiting E2 results tonight and then I'll get confirmation of when to go in. It'll be a mad weekend as need to see my accupunturist and get my hair done as the colour is like a pelican crossing at the moment !!

Keep well today and will check in later !

Cx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Just realised that you are having a dummy ET aswell, good luck  !  

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi catherine,

wow 21 follies..my goodness, no wonder you can feel it.  hope this weekend flies by and you get your hair done!

i'm off to the clinic shortly....


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Thanks, hope there are some nice eggs in the those follies of mine !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! 21! You go girl!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia,

Thanks honey ! They better have eggs in them  and not dud follies as I'm feeling like a hippo  ! 

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think dud follies are very common. You watch you'll have loads of eggs.

xx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Catherine - Wow 21! I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Is it really painful? When I had IUI the most I had was 4. Do you think this would be the same with IVF?
Nome


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nome,

No it's not painful, just I feel likeI have a very full bladder and could pop any minute !!!  

When I had IUI I was only on Clomid 100mg and still only produced 1 follicle so the Menopur really does the trick ! 

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

nome, i think they aim for more follies with ivf, so give you more medication.

i have had a rather eventful afternoon!!  had dummy transfer and they said i will need a dilapan as my cervix is a little tight. (sorry if tmi).  has anyone had this done?  it sounds horrid.

then had the hycosy and they found what they think is a polyp...this may account for the irregular bleeding i've had for the last 2 years!!  so having a consultation on monday at the portland, and hopefully it will be removed on thurs.  if all goes well we may be able to proceed as planned as i start my primulet on thurs evening.  if not, it may be put back a month.   

on the plus side, my fsh was 5.5 and my e2 was 660 after the puregon, so my dose of ivf drugs will be pretty small...those polycystic ovaries may end up saving me money!!

hope you all have good weekends

Ginny xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

I bet you are glad it's all over , well done !

Someone on this thread had a dilpan aswell, I'm sure they will let you know soon. That's great about your FSH and E2 levels...a great start !  

Hope your consultation on Monday goes well and if you have to have the polyp removed at least it can be done swiftly and you can start.

I was told this week that I may have borderline PCOS as previously mentioned. One benefit of it is that you will respond quickly to the Menopur and produce lots of lovely follies. I got 44 vials of Menopur on prescription and looks like I'll have about 15 left so you should look to getting a part prescription as you dosage will probably be reduced as you go through stimming  and will not be left with some.

Enjoy your evening and the same to everyone else !

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Ginny, 

I did have a dilapan. Not the nicest procedure to go through but you can consider it as good training for giving birth   Basically, it's a sort of little thread made of seaweed that they put in your cervix for 3 hours to expand it mechanically. To be honest, I was in absolute agony when they put it in, and for an hour after, but then it calmed down and it was like bad period pain. Taking it out took 2 seconds and was absolutely painless (when I thought that would be the most painful bit!)

Don't forget to take some paracetamol one hour before your appointment to numb the pain. If it's too much to take in, you can ask them give you some painkillers and to have a lie down on one of the beds. 

I spent the first hour in the little waiting room downstairs, then DH took me for lunch at Acorn House to make the time go faster. By the way, I wanted to check if any of you had been there too (it's on Gray's Inn road, towards Kings Cross)? It's the 'most eco-friendly restaurant in London' and the food is really nice - DH and I have spend quite a few lunches there in and out of ACU to congratulate ourselves or commiserate. I really recommend it!

So, Ginny, hope I haven't scared you with my description. In return, I did have an extremely smooth ET, which wouldn't have been possible without the dilapan, so it was really worth it. These little embies are so fragile that it's really good to know there's a way to make sure they don't get traumatised during the transfer. 

Must go, we're expected for dinner at friends and are running late - some things never change!  

Have a good evening everybody.
Axx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning,

First of all      to *Emilia* - and have a lovely day - the forecast is sunny and I hope you have a fabulous day. I have sent you ast details.

*Ginny* - maybe the polyp got in the way of getting pregnant so now you have a really good chance of success. The dilapan procedure doesn't sound that nice but remember everyone reacts differently and maybe yours will be discomfort free. Good to have got the first step over though.

*Catherine* - I had 10 follicles and ended up with 20 eggs so you could really have a zoo in there! Very exciting about EC on Monday - hope that is still the plan! That would may the preg injection tonight and hope it isn't too late - mine was at 9pm which was fine. And then the only injection left is the one to put you to sleep!

*Adelaide* - after all the trials and tribulations to get pregnant and now it seems like its old news but once again big congrats that you are 5+ weeks gone!

*Nome *- good opp to read and prepare.

I went on a coaching course yesterday and by 10.30am 6 people had cried! I didn't and wondered if there was something wrong with me (anyone seen chorus line with the song 'And I felt nothing'?!)

In the evening went for dinner with 7 of my best girlfriends and had such a lovely evening. Some have kids, some don't and it reminded me of what a close connection I have to them and their children and made me happy for jack (now not going to have a sibling) to have all these connections available for him.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.

Julia


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

I just want to say how much this site has helped me and all your kind words and positive advice really does help, especially when you are feeling a bit down and totally confused with what's in store.

Emilia - Happy Birthday!

Julia - When you were talking about Jack not having another sibling, does this mean you have stopped your ivf journey?

Have a lovey weekend everyone

Nome x


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy birthday Emilia! 

   

Have a great day!
Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the birthday wishes girls! DH has just gone out to get cake - yum! The iron supplements have eased up the sickness fingers crossed so I might even be able to eat some!

Sorry about the polyp and the cervix stretching thing Ginny - hope it all goes ok on Monday.

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

adelaide, thanks for your honesty about the dilapan.  to be honest i don't think you can have your cervix stretched and it not hurt...i am very scared as i found the hycosy pretty uncomfortable and this seems much more invasive, but it worked for you and i just need to think of the end result.  btw was your polyp in your uterus as well?    

emilia, happy birthday for yesterday. hope you got some lovely cake and could enjoy it.

catherine, hope it all goes well tomorrow...thinking of you hun.

nome, hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Julia, glad you could see the big picture when you were out with your friends.  sometimes it's so hard not to be consumed by guilt about fertility...i sometimes make myself step back and look at things from a distance, which is really helpful.  vry hard to maintain that all the time.

i'moff to the portland tomorrow for a consultation about my polyp.  

hope you all have good evenings

Ginny


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are well and have had a nice weekend can't believe it nearly all over !

*Emilia, * belated    wishes, hope you had a lovely day and managed to have some cake and most importantly enjoy it !

*Ginny,* best of luck at the Portland tomorrow. I'm glad Adelaide informed you re: dilapan, remember if it's uncomfortable it's only for a short period and hopefully it will lead to a positive result it in the end. ACU investigate everything with the main aim of there being a smooth ET. I was speaking to my accupunturist yesterday and she couldn't believe the amount of investigations, monitoring and close contact that ACU have with us apparently the NHS is totally different !

*Adelaide,* great to hear you are well and enjoyed you meal last night ! Yes, DH and I have stopped at Acorn House one day after my Hycosy and dummy ET and we too totally enjoyed it and more so that it was an eco-friendly restaurant.

*Julia,* Hope you had a good time with your girlfriends and I love your upbeat positive attitude to 'what will be will be' I have adapted this too with DH for this cycle at least we will do our best with the Medical team but once those embies are transferred it's up to Mother Nature to take over ! If we have a negative cycle it doesn't make us any worse off as a couple ! Yes, had the Pregnyl injection last night at 8pm and it was sooooo cold !

*Nome,* hope all is well with you and you had a nice weekend !

Well I just threw my first and truly diva moment yesterday !!!   and it had nothing to do with my drugs or the IVF cyclke but my lovely laptop died ! My friend who is a computer technician looked at it and the hard drive has crashed ! Luckily it's under warrantly so had to send it back to Sony. I'm just upset as I need it this week after EC and ET !  So if you don't hear from me tomorrow I'll be back at work on Tuesday with an update !

Thanks for all your good wishes for EC tomorrow I'm in at 8am and we'll speak on Tuesday !

Cxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

HI Girls,

DH keeps coming back with these outrageously chocolate desserts from M&S as he says it will help him produce lots of lovely    tomorrow !

I'm just think they'll be too fat and slow to swim and fertilise my eggs !!! Anyway I sneak a spoon now and again as I need the energy more than him !!!  

Cxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

just need a bit of reassurance...have started bleeding like it's an af.  am day 10 of cycle. could this be due to hycosy??  did anyone else have this?

Ginny


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Ginny,

It could be a hycosy bleed (do you have aftercare notes?) but if you are concerned just call the ACU tonight (Sunday) and get the emergency number and talk to a doctor.  It is a mobile number and they are very good with any concerns so don't feel silly asking.  I did it a few times and they were very reassuring and nice.  Or call tomorrow am if still going on.

Nome - I am now 45 (just) and the one and only round of IVF I had showed that all my eggs were too old and mostly had downs syndrome cells in them.  BUT I have one lovely son born when I was 39 so I am very lucky.  Just sometimes wish he could have a bro/sis but have to live with that.  Ta for asking.

Catherine very best of luck for tomorrow - will think of you while having breakfast!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine I missed out on hearing you were going in today for ec so belated good luck and I hope it all goes wonderfully. Can't wait to hear how many lovely eggs you get. Sorry about your laptop - that is one big pain especially as you'll want to rest up after ec and et and need it. Take things easy after ec won't you? I felt great for a day and then had quite a bit of soreness and bloating and cyclogest tummy! It sort of hit me a bit out of the blue because the actual ec was fine for me.

Ginny - sorry I don't know anything about bleeding after hycosy but yes, do call the mobile as I did this too once and they are very helpful.

Nome - hope all is good with you today?

Julia - hi honey - how are things with you? I managed to get some cake down but my birthday was a bit of a wash out as I was so sick again! Got another scan today and judging by my sickness I'm hoping Boo Boo has grown lots and can give us a wave!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Catherine, let us know how EC went once you have access to a computer. Fingers crossed that your 21 follicles all had lovely eggs!

Ginny, yes the polyp was in my uterus. It was quite heartbreaking to discover it so late in the process - it was on day 9 of stimming - but as you've probably been told, polyps in the uterus prevent implantation so it was really necessary to remove it before going all the way.

Emilia, blimey another scan already! Is it me or is time flying? Let us know how Boo Boo is doing! 

Julia and Nome, hope you're both well. 

I've been feeling quite sick for the last 2 days, which I take as a good sign...Don't think I'm as bad as Emilia but it's quite frustrating to have gone off pretty much anything food-related (very unlike me!).


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Just you wait Adelaide - it's going to get worse! I just find it so hard to force myself to eat anything reasonable. in the morning I manage a some fruit but when I get hungry for lunchg I just don't fancy anything at all. evening is even worse.

I'm taking SpaTone iron supplements and they seem to be helping a bit - also  Nux Vomica homeopathic remedy. taking these I am able to eat small meals but I can't go anywhere near meat or cooked veg! I can eat potatoes and raw veg or salad and I managed some veggie sausages last night. I feel guilty I'm not getting enough protein but it's all I can do to eat what I'm eating!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for your tips Emilia! Yes, fruit and raw veg seem to be the easiest to eat at the moment! 

I guess DH will have to forget about nice cooked meals for some time...Yesterday afternoon, I was making gnocchi and felt really ill just by working the dough   I ended up not being able to eat the said gnocchi, what a shame!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to admit I've got to the point where I can barely cook for dh at all unless it's cold food. He's been an angel and is cooking his own meals but I feel so guilty! He works so hard and I'm such an Italian girl - I feel like failure if dinner isn't on the table when he comes in!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, being French, cooking is really important to me, plus I usually find it really relaxing. Right now, just the thought of it is sometimes enough to turn my stomach upside down. How bizarre!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello ladies,

emilia and adelaide, hope you are feeling less green.  you can compare notes!! must be pretty frustrating thinking you should be eating, then not being able to.  emilia, hope the scan goes well today.

catherine, hope the ec went well.  let us know when you have access to a computer.  make sure you rest up.

julia thanks for your advice last night.  i actually decided to wait till today as i was going to see this guy at the portland about the dreaded polyp.  he said it can happen after a hycosy and not to worry.

my consultation at the portland was really positive.  i am going to be covered by ppp so don't have to worry about astronomical prices!!  i saw mr saridogan...he was lovely (and the hospital is really nice...kind of how i thought the acu would be before i went there for the first time!!)  he was very reassuring and i am booked in to have my op on thurs at 6.30am!!  he also said there is no reason why i can't progress with the ivf as planned as the endometrium apparently heals itself really quickly.  i should be in and out as a day case, and it's pretty routine.

so just gonna carry on as usual...just want thursday to come and go quickly (feel like i spend a lot of time waiting for things!)  hoping this hycosy bleeding will stop soon...one af a month is quite enough!!

hope you are all able to enjoy the beautiful spring weather in some way...it's so glorious, and does wonders for lifting a blue mood

ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone - that sounds like a bit of a relief Ginny - knowing you can get straight on with things after the op which I wish you lots of luck for. 

Catherine - hope ec went well today - can't wait to hear how your mamouth number of follicles did!

Adelaide - my latest cravings are anchovy stuffed olives and baked potatoes! Why?!!!

My scan went very well today and Boo Boo is 2 cm long with a big flashy heartbeat and doing really well. Feeling very pleased with the result!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Emilia,

congrats on the scan...more olives, anchovies and baked potatoes to celebrate??!  

love
Ginny


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Emilia, great news to hear Boo Boo is all fine. Gosh, 2cm already! They grow so quickly, don't they! Good luck with your weird cravings! I'm about to try a chocolate truffle just for the sake of it but I'm very worried I'm off chocolate, which would be an absolute disaster  

Ginny, glad everything went well at the Portland and that you're booked in so quickly. One thing though - I did bleed for a good 10-12 days after the polyp was the removed so you may want to see how things go before starting your treatment again. I was advised to wait until my next 'natural' period before starting IVF, purely because the blood means you may or may not know whether this is AF or polyp related (that was my surgeon in France). Anyway, I'm sure your consultant at the Portland and the ACU team will advise on what's best for you!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi adelaide,

thanks for the advice.  maybe i should discuss it with acu as well as i don't want to go thru ivf without giving myself the very best chance.

hope you enjoy the truffles,

Ginny


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Ginny - just a thought.  If you had a polyp and they think this was the cause of you not getting pregnant to date do you still need to do IVF?  I am not suggesting you stop treatment (well you know what I mean cos you haven't even started) but just thought it was a valid question.

Emilia - well done on growing that bean even if you aren't eating.  Make sure everything that goes in your mouth is high calorie and delicious - raw fruit and veg doesn't sound like the kind of things pregnant woman usually crave but the anchovies are getting warmer!  Very pleased that things are progressing so well.  When will your next scan be?

Adelaide - are you going to have an early scan too?  Sorry you are feeling so sick too.  It will pass.

Catherine - unlikely you are going to read this today but hope everything went really well.

Just had a real showstopper of a chat with Jack (DS).  He was talking about his feelings in such a sophisticated way, what makes him sad, what makes him angry and working his way through a disagreement we had (don't play top trumps with a 5 year old who likes to win just before bed!).  I was so impressed with him and proud.  And awful too as was also part of the disagreement - anyway we live and learn!

Julia


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Mr Abdab here. 
Abdab has been in hospital for the last two weeks with ovarian hyperstimulation, and has been quite ill. She is making a gradual recovery, and I'm sure will give you all the gory details when she gets home, hopefully later this week. The good news is that she is pregnant ! 
Sorry for the lack of update, and thanks for the notes of concern which I will pass on to Abdab.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Mr Abdab thank you so much for letting us know - I am so sorry Abdab has been so unwell but I'm absolutely thrilled she's pregnant - how fantastic. Please send her lots and lots of love and our very best wishes for her recovery. I know OHSS is awful and made worse by pregnancy so I really hope she recovers soon and you can both start enjoying the pregnancy. That has really made my day because I was really worried it hadn't worked out. Here's some flowers to cheer her up.*
         

Julia - your conversation with Jack sounds amazing. He does sound like an incredible kid - you've clearly done a very good job.
I know raw veg and salad sounds odd doesn't it? I just can't face much else! It's all I can stomach. Last night I had 2 baked potatoes with my salad and whole tin of anchovy olives!

Hope everyone else is well today?


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

What fantastic news to hear that Abdad is pregnant!    
Really sorry to hear she has OHSS but I'm really glad she's getting out of it little by little. 
Mr Abdad, please send her lots of love from us love. We can't wait to have her back on the thread so she can share her experience (and her great news) first hand.

Thanks a lot for letting us know too, we were really worried. 

Hope everything goes well. Nausea is here this morning - still haven't been able to decide what I should have for breakfast that won't tip me over   Oh well, nausea's good news in the end so I'm not complaining too much! 

Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Tell me about it Adelaide - I've just been retching into the toilet! I was actually a little bit sick today - usually I just retch and feel rubbish. Apparently it can peak around the 9/10 week mark! i thought I'd broken the back of it and was on my way to feeling great!


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a few days but DD is teething at the moment so I'm feeling totally exhausted ( and this is before I've even started taking any ivf drugs!)

Catherine - Hope the EC went well and you are feeling ok. I'd love to hear all about it in more detail when your up to it.
Ginny - Good luck for Thursday at the Portland. Your in good hands.
Adelaide - Sorry to hear your feeling sick, maybe you've overdosed on the anchovies. I had a craving for the smell of creosote and couldn't get enough of it. Coffee was another thing. Never liked it before I was pregnant and haven't really cared for it since.
Emilia - Glad the scan went well. It's so exciting seeing it on the screen. Suddenly it seems so real after all these years of trying.
Julia - Jack sounds like he's a right character. Did you ever have to take him with you to the ACU? I'm worried I might have to take DD and she's quite a handful. The hospital says it's ok but I'd hate to upset anybody. Any thoughts?
Abdab - So sorry to hear you've been so unwell. I've been following your posts before I decided to join in, so I 'm delighted to hear your great news... Congratulations!

Take care

nome x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Wow, there has been a lot of activity on this thread since Sunday which is great !

[/b]Abdab*, Firstly congratulations on your , which is fantastic news ! So sorry to hear about your OHSS , hope you are making a speedy recovery and can't wait for you to be back online with us soon,.Mr Abdab thanks for letting us know and send her lots of  from us all here.

Emilia and Adelaide sorry to hear about your nausea hopefully you can support each other through this ! What unusual cravings but if you can keep these down it's a start !

Ginny, delighted to hear that you are scheduled to have your polyp removed on Thursday, it's an early start but hopefully you will be ready to proceed.

Julia, what a clever little DS you have you just be so proud of him.

Nome, hope your DD is feeling a bit better with her teething. I've seen quite a few couples with their kids at ACU, it didn't bother me.

Well had my EC yesterday by Mr Ranieri at 9.30am and it was quite straightforward. It was quite busy there were 3 of us. They collected 22 eggs. Just received a call from the embryologist (I didn't get his name, it was foreign) and 20 have fertilised ! So will have an update on embryo quality tomorrow morning . I'm feeling chuffed  that I have surpassed this hurdle but am prepared for every phonecall.

Felt a bit battered and bruised around my abdomen yesterday and last night following the procedure. This has probably been the most uncomfortable part of the whole IVF journey so far. On the lovely Cyclogest pessaries via the back door now and the Progynova.

All have a lovely day and sending you lots of rainbows on this gorgeous day !

        

Cxxxx*


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Not sure if I'm feeling at all normal today as I wrote 95% of my post in 'bold' ...please excuse me


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Catherine *that is AMAZING! 22 eggs is fantastic and you have done amazingly for so many to fertilise! WOW! yur DH must have super sperm! you have a great chance of getting to blastocyst stage which obviously worked well for Adelaide and myself, and you may have some to freeze too. Out of 15 I ended up with 6 blastocysts.

I agree with you that this is the hardest bit of the journey physically and the cyclogest side affects are bad. With so many follicles you will be sore for a while so take it really easy. Vitamin C and arnica will help you recover physically because you want to be in the best possible shape for ET.

I think waiting each day for those calls updating on the embryos was the hardest bit emotionally and then the 2ww but hopefully you'll have blastocyst transfer and will only have to wait 10 days from transfer to test.

Sending you lots of healing energy and positive vibes and  for your clever little embryos. Get lots of rest and eat well before the 2ww madness starts!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia,

Thank you so much for your good wishes and encouragement. DH was reading your post over my shoulder and was chuffed what you said about his  , he said all those decadent M&S chocolate desserts paid off !

I really hope and pray that we can get to blastocyst stage but it'll depend on the call tomorrow re: embryo quality so here's to fingers and toes crossed !

Re: Arnica, can I get that from Boots as there is one around the corner ?

Cxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Catherine! Wow, 22 eggs and 20 fertilised, that's fantastic! Really glad things went well and everything is progressing smoothly. Can't wait to hear more about your little embies tomorrow! 

I bet you are feeling sore after all of this! Remember to take it easy and drink lots of water. You need to be on top form for ET in a few days! Can't believe that here you are, about to have ET and start your 2ww! Good luck with the cyclogest - as you know from past comments, they're particularly unpleasant to start with but everything will sort of settle down once you've had ET. 

Lots of     and bubbles for everybody.
Ax


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Adelaide,

Thanks for your good wishes, much appreciated !

Cxxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow,

So much to celebrate today   .

*Mr Abdah* - thanks for taking the time to let us know the news. *Abdah* - I really was going to phone Trudy at ACU today and find out what was up with you. I am SO happy that are OK and getting better (looking forward to the details) and pregnant to boot. That ACU are having a great success rate at the moment and hope this rubs off on *Catherine, Ginny and Nome*.

*Catherine * - so many lovely eggs and the mixture of you and DH must be good to have so many fertilised - well done and no more spinning for a while please! The calls from ACU are a bit nerve racking but they are very good at calling just before you start to panic!

*Nome* - didn't realise you had a DH - how lovely and how old?. Took Jack in to ACU once as had to and did feel uncomfortable. I think it is OK but not for every visit. In a way it is nice as this is what everyone wants and to pretend that it doesn't exist can make the place seem a bit sad.

*Ginny * - good luck for Thursday and sounds like you are really in good hands.

*Emilia* - Jack is great and would probably be even greater if his mum could calm down a bit (but I am working on it especially after yesterdays conversation). Sorry that you are so intimate with your loo!

Julia


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Julia

Yes I have a DD as the result of going to the UCH a few years ago. It was third time lucky with IUI. She was born on my 40th birthday (The best birthday present ever!) and now 18 months. 

Does anybody know if you can have IVF back to back like IUI?

nome x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nome,

Apparently you can.  I asked this to the nurses last week.
They want you to have a natural period after a negative cycle and then you can commence again . 
Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine you can get arnica from most health stores and larger boots - it's a homeopathic remedy that helps bruising and tissue healing. I've used it for years whenever I've had any kind of injury or operation and it works a treat. Try and get 30c if you can and take 1 pill every 2 hours for 6 doses today and then same tomorrow and then just 3 times a day after that up to transfer then stop. It really halves healing time.

With 20 fertilising out of 22 I've got a hunch you'll have lots of lovely embies tomorrow morning - that's a very high fertilisation rate - way above average. I'm so excited for you Catherine and hope you'll be joining us BFPs very soon!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia, thanks for the arnica advice just got some from Boots. Feeling pretty rough right now, really sore  .

I'm trying to stay grounded re: EC results as tomorrow is egg quality results and then the dreaded implantation issue after ET. Will keep you all posted anyway.

Does your nausea get better / worse as the day progresses, hopefully it will subside as you enter your 2md trimester.

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello ladies,

my goodness me               Catherine that is absolutely fantastic.  top marks to you hun.  what a fabulous number of eggs and fertilised eggs!!  Hope the news tomorrow is just as fab.  fingers crossed for you.

Abdab        so happy to hear this fantastic news.  sorry you have been poorly...get better soon xxx

Julia, i had the same thought about the polyp...but they could not tell me for sure that that was why i have not conceived and therefore recommended continuing.  i think i'll wait a month in between polyp removal and starting ivf though as i am still bleeding now and that was just from the hycosy!!

Adelaide and Emilia, sorry you are both feeling rough.  hope it eases soon.

nome, hope you are ok.  guess we may well be having ivf at the same time next month...these guys are really leaving us behind.

Hope tomorrow is a goody for all

love
Ginny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88152.0

N x


----------

